# El hilo de lo rancio



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Compendio de objetos, frases y actitudes rancias del día a día

*LA PELOTA DE TENIS EN LA BOLA DEL COCHE*






*-APLAUDIR CUANDO ATERRIZA EL AVIÓN*






*-EL ESPEJO DE COCA-COLA EN EL BAR*






*-DAR DOS TOQUECITOS A LA RUEDA CUANDO TE ENSEÑAN UN COCHE*






*-LOS HILOS RECOPILATORIOS DE COSAS AÑEJAS* :rolleye:

(Hilo inspirado (o plagiado) en la página de Pedro Vera y sus #ranciofacts recopilados en twitter)


----------



## Electricman (5 Mar 2012)

Polear un hilo nuevo.

Decir: tu chupa que yo te aviso.


----------



## Dodoritos (5 Mar 2012)

Rancio solo hay uno.


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

*-Decir el día de la lotería: 'hoy es el día de la salud'*


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

-Las madres que dicen: _"Verás como se lo diga a tu padre"_

-Los pisos de ladrillo con toldos verdes

-Las empresas del tipo: _"Vda. de Montoya e hijos"_

-Cincuentones diciendo: _"Vamos a mover el esqueleto"_


----------



## Rubencillo (5 Mar 2012)

Llamar niño al tendero/camarero/persona que te antiende


----------



## Visilleras (5 Mar 2012)

Expresiones horteras, desfasadas de los años 80 que no deben morir

Mensaje Magico Gonzalez el Jue Abr 08, 2010 6:55 pm
Hagamos un esfuerzo para mantener estas expresiones que tanto se han utilizado décadas atrás (principalmente en esa tan "entrañable" de los ochentas).

-Mover el esqueleto.

-Cantidubi dubi, cantidubi dubi da.

-Efestivi Wonder.

-¿Pero qué Pretenders?

-¡Ya ves truz!

-El otro, Maroto y el de la moto.

-Vacilar con las nenas.

-Alucina vecina.

-¡Cómo mola la gramola!

-Guay del Paraguay.

-Nasty de Plasty.

-Tranki, no te pongas nervi.

-Rizando el rizo de la anterior: tranki, no te pongas nervi que hay confi.

-A la cola Pepsicola.

-Rebota, rebota y en tu culo explota.

-Alucinas pepinillos.

-A mi plin, yo duermo en Pikolín.

-La cagaste Burt Lancaster.

-No te enrolles Charles Boyer.

-Nones, camarones.

-A medio día, alegría.

-Lo llevas clarinete.

-Ojo al manojo.

-Hacer biruji.

-Dar un voltio.

-¿Digamelón?

-Chachi piruli Juan Pelotillas.

-Flipar en colores.

-Okey Makey.

-Toma Jeroma Pastillas de Goma.

-Ser un Pinfloi.

-Ir a la discoteque.

-Pasarlo Pirata.

-Nos salen granos de verte.

-Parece menterio.

-La semana que nieve.

-No merece la pierna.

- A la par que jurásico.

-Da Gloria Gaynor.

-Y si eres más de aquí: da Gloria Fuertes.

-Me es individual

-Ni falta que me apetece

-¿Qué tal tu mujer y mis hijos?

-Aqui andamios

-Hola caracola

fuente: Expresiones horteras, desfasadas de los años 80 que no deben morir


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Rubencillo dijo:


> Llamar niño al tendero/camarero/persona que te antiende



Y llamarle 'jefe'


----------



## kalapa (5 Mar 2012)

¿ Cuanto es la dolorosa ?


----------



## visaman (5 Mar 2012)

na mejor decirla a ella relajate y coopera


----------



## alcorconita (5 Mar 2012)

jarrrl... comorr ?

Sobre todo si lo dice tu cuñao...


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (5 Mar 2012)

haber estao en nueva york y comprarte una camiseta de "i love ny" y que encima la luzcas con orgullo, como si a los demas nos importa donde estuvistes ::


----------



## alcorconita (5 Mar 2012)

Rellenar las botellas de güiski del bueno con güiski del mencabrona.

Sobre todo si lo hace tu cuñao...


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> haber estao en nueva york y comprarte una camiseta de "i love ny" y que encima la luzcas con orgullo, como si a los demas nos importa donde estuvistes ::



NIVEL PRO: Hacer lo propio con una camiseta de Benidorm


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Hacerte una sesión de fotos embarazada, para que tu hijo te pida que la quites cuando tenga edad de sentir vergüenza ajena


----------



## Rizzo (5 Mar 2012)

Que te llamen "Campeón" mientras te dan palmadas en la espalda.

Merece una muerte lenta y dolorosa quien lo hace.


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

El perro de textura aterciopelada que mueve la cabeza en el coche


----------



## Majadero (5 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> NIVEL PRO: Hacer lo propio con una camiseta de Benidorm



El nivel super-pro lo realizan los americanos en BCN, van a las ramblas y vuelven a su casa con gorro mejicano. Todos, no hay manera de explicarles que no están en Mejico, que están en Europa.


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Llamar 'parte' al telediario


----------



## visaman (5 Mar 2012)

alcorconita dijo:


> Rellenar las botellas de güiski del bueno con güiski del mencabrona.
> 
> Sobre todo si lo hace tu cuñao...



qeu te pasa con tu cuñaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Hacer doble click en los hipervinculos


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Mar 2012)

- Una full de Estambul


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Mar 2012)

Gifs animados en la webs


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

La gente que habla de su pareja como "la parienta".

Me dan auténticas ganas de vomitar, ojalá se queden sin piso y sin hijos y pagando la pensión.


----------



## tasagaste (5 Mar 2012)

- Votar o ser afiliado del PP o del PSOE.
- Presumir de ello.
- Ir de progre por la vida con la tarjeta del corte inglés en la cartera.
- Ir de progre por la vida (a secas).
- Ser liberado sindical.
- El cine español de los 80.
- Los cassettes y cd's que se venden en las gasolineras y en las barras de los bares.
- Los mecheros de oro.
- Los pinos colgados de retrovisores de coches.
- Todo lo que cuelgue del retrovisor de un coche, en general.
- Bárbara Rey y Norma Duval.
- Joaquín Sabina.


----------



## Visillera (5 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Llamar 'parte' al telediario



Yo llamo No-Do al de la 1.::


----------



## Visillera (5 Mar 2012)

El qué dirán. Eso me parece lo más rancio.


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Los carteles descoloridos mostrando variedad de bocatas y platos combinados 






Y cuando están sobre la barra del bar, sabes que que no estás en un local cualquiera.
Estás a punto de comerte un pedazo de Historia de España


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

La gente que pasa las páginas de un libro/periódico (o peor aún, de un examen en revisión) chupándose los dedos.

Así les dé una muerte como la diseñada por Jorge de Burgos.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

El puto fútbol, la liga del puto fútbol, la liga de campeones del puto fútbol y la UEFA, la FIFA, el Marca, AS, Mundo futbolero deportivo, diario barçasport, etc

Las conversaciones del puto fútbol en el trabajo los lunes.


La radio, y si es pal fútbol, peor.


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Que te traigan una bolsa llena de disquettes y CD's polvorientos de revistas informáticas de los 90, y te digan: _"Chaval, mira a ver si te sirve algo o va todo a la basura"_


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

Casarse sea por el rito que sea o en el juzgao.


----------



## Limón (5 Mar 2012)

Las paellas del paellador
Los pantalones piratas
Las chancletas en la ciudad


----------



## McLovin (5 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> El perro de textura aterciopelada que mueve la cabeza en el coche







Esto si que es rancio y da repeluco del güeno ...












El sombrerito de paja en el coche. 


Porqué? Motivo? Explicación? Moda inconsciente como todas? Paletismo? Garrulez? Borreguismo?. Nadie lo sabe a ciencia cierta, lo que está claro es que es el top de lo rancio.


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (5 Mar 2012)

Guardar como recuerdo las toallitas de limon de las bodas ::


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

El ventilador en el salpicadero del 'buga'... por cierto, 'el buga' también es rancio







Adoro este país...


----------



## Mimolette (5 Mar 2012)

Bajar al perro a hacer pis con el abrigo de visón de tu madre y gafas de sol


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (5 Mar 2012)

Las revistas de cruzadas sin hacer, por cierto muerte al sudoku ::


----------



## TAG (5 Mar 2012)

Este hilo es la Kaña de España ::


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Los cubrerollos de papel higiénico












...o como hacer del cagar un arte


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

_"¿Se te ha comido la lengua el gato?"_


----------



## kalapa (5 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Llamar 'parte' al telediario



Eso no es obsoleto.


----------



## Mimolette (5 Mar 2012)

Tener en la salita una estantería de metacrilato con una coleccion de figuritas de Lladró



















Decir la salita

Tener figuritas de swarowsky debajo de las de Lladró







cualquier adorno en forma de delfín


----------



## Jarlaxe (5 Mar 2012)

tasagaste dijo:


> - Votar o ser afiliado del PP o del PSOE.
> - Presumir de ello.
> - Ir de progre por la vida con la tarjeta del corte inglés en la cartera.
> - Ir de progre por la vida (a secas).
> ...



Añado:
-El cine español: Destape/Guerra civil
-Estatua "niño Jesus" en una mesa.
-Cuadro de "Jesus" en la pared.


----------



## etsai (5 Mar 2012)

Las camisetas, cortinas, ceniceros, relojes, posters, banderas,... etc de marihuana y Bob Marley, que te venden los peruanos en los mercadillos






















En algun lugar del mundo hay alguien inmensamente millonario a costa de tu salud


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Mar 2012)

Los pañitos.







Las velas con la cara de jesucristo que venden en el chino.

La sevillana de adorno en casa.


----------



## Apretrujillos (5 Mar 2012)




----------



## charlshtz (5 Mar 2012)

Tener una alfombra como cuadro:


----------



## Carbonilla (5 Mar 2012)

Rubencillo dijo:


> Llamar niño al tendero/camarero/persona que te antiende



- Llamar 'reina mora' a tus clientas ::

- La foto del hijo el día de la jura de bandera, sobre la mesa camilla of course.


----------



## moskito (5 Mar 2012)

El bigote.







Excepto si eres moro.


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (5 Mar 2012)

Decir que "el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos"


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

Ir de vacaciones por algunas zonas de España y que te digan: "Anda, pobre, mira que ser catalán con lo simpático que pareces"
Es odioso.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

burbuja.info


)


----------



## Palimpsecto (5 Mar 2012)

Los "papiros egipcios" enmarcados del mercadillo...


----------



## charlshtz (5 Mar 2012)

El felpudo "bienvenido"


----------



## ElCalvoDeBennyHill (5 Mar 2012)

Decir, *- demasié pal body
- ¿qué pasa, figura?
- pues tú verás que llevas gafas*


*Llevar el nombre del pepito y el de la visillera escritos en la luna trasera del coche, pocas cosas hay más rancias y demigrantes que esto en Hispanistán.*


----------



## McLovin (5 Mar 2012)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Decir que "el sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos"



Y decir "prohibido prohibir", "Barcelona es una ciudad muy cosmopolita", "los pisos nunca bajan", "sólo usámos un 10% del cerebro", "el rey es muy campechano" y "alquilar es tirar el dinero", que parece mentira que nadie lo haya dicho todavía.


::


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (5 Mar 2012)

Llevar el dibujo de una virgen en la puerte de un camion


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (5 Mar 2012)

Hablar de la crisis.


----------



## charlshtz (5 Mar 2012)

Las señoras que se compran bragas de encaje única y exclusivamente para ir al médico.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (5 Mar 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> La gente que habla de su pareja como "la parienta".
> 
> Me dan auténticas ganas de vomitar, ojalá se queden sin piso y sin hijos y pagando la pensión.



Solo se lo permito si lo dicen delante de ella y solo por joder, lo mismo me pasa con "mi costilla".


----------



## Atún en lonchas (5 Mar 2012)

Radio nacional de España, solo oir las musicas de las cabeceras parece que has retrocedido a los 80





Los anuncios de teletienda americanos con doblaje al español mal hechos
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3Grrp168FtM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## charlshtz (5 Mar 2012)

Decir: ¿tienes lumbre?


----------



## Carbonilla (5 Mar 2012)

ElCalvoDeBennyHill dijo:


> Llevar el nombre del pepito y el de la visillera escritos en la luna trasera del coche, pocas cosas hay más rancias y demigrantes que esto en Hispanistán.



Veo tu ranciez y la subo a:

- Llevar los nombres de los hijos en letreros luminosos en el parabrisas del camión


----------



## Atún en lonchas (5 Mar 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Iniciado por ElCalvoDeBennyHill
> Llevar el nombre del pepito y el de la visillera escritos en la luna trasera del coche, pocas cosas hay más rancias y demigrantes que esto en Hispanistán.
> 
> 
> ...



El combo es cuando ademas llevas unas pegatinas con el grupo sanguineo al lado de los nombres y tienes una esclava con tu nombre puesto .:cook:


----------



## Vorsicht (5 Mar 2012)

Da Grappla dijo:


> El puto fútbol, la liga del puto fútbol, la liga de campeones del puto fútbol y la UEFA, la FIFA, el Marca, AS, Mundo futbolero deportivo, diario barçasport, etc
> 
> Las conversaciones del puto fútbol en el trabajo los lunes.
> 
> ...



Los putos jurgoleros!!::


----------



## etsai (6 Mar 2012)

Sacar un '_paluego_' con un palillo y volver a comértelo





...y si dices que los pisos nunca bajan y esta zona va p'arribah, ya lo bordas


----------



## Crackity Jones (6 Mar 2012)

Atún en lonchas dijo:


> El combo es cuando ademas llevas unas pegatinas con el grupo sanguineo al lado de los nombres y tienes una esclava con tu nombre puesto .:cook:





Pues yo hago un three-hit-combo. Esto sí es demencial, la pegatina de.....


----------



## visaman (6 Mar 2012)

poner el muñequito de michelin en el camion en to lo alto, las fajas sustenta carnes


----------



## Gort (6 Mar 2012)

-Las figuras/souvenirs que cambian de color según el tiempo que haga:








-Las pegatinas fluorescentes con forma de astros y cohetes:








-Los bolígrafos cuya tinta _desnuda_ y _viste_ a una chica:


----------



## etsai (6 Mar 2012)

Calendario de bolsillo del bar de la esquina. 
Imprescindible llevarlo en la cartera, junto a la foto de los niños y la parienta ::


----------



## etsai (8 Mar 2012)

Anuncio rancio y viejuno que te cagas: 

*Mermeladas Hero de temporada*
[YOUTUBE]G_dLhw5OEf4[/YOUTUBE]

Lo mejor son los comentarios que acompañan al video XDDD

_joder que anuncio mas jodidamente repelente! quien decidio seguir adelante con este anuncio para emitirlooooo!

Esto no se puede aguantaaaaaaaaaaaar

Joder, después de ver este anuncio, prefiero comer mi pan sin nada.

Es que resulta hasta inquietante..._::


----------



## etsai (8 Mar 2012)

Otro anuncio que huele a naftalina que tira pa'trás.

*OCASO SEGUROS*
[YOUTUBE]2JtWsjnjxkU[/YOUTUBE]

Supongo que los viejunos ven esto y se les hace el culo pepsicola, pero yo particularmente no lo soporto. Es pretencioso, aburrido, clasista y sobre todo, rancio.


----------



## Palimpsecto (8 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Anuncio rancio y viejuno que te cagas:
> 
> *Mermeladas Hero de temporada*
> [YOUTUBE]G_dLhw5OEf4[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Y pensar lo que resulta rancio en el mundo de la publicidad japonesa...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Oq8xuVnB-Pk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rOXVn5_OKFw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dpqxSBclqWs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Carbonilla (8 Mar 2012)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¡No me lo puedo creer !:8:
> 
> ¿Nadie ha hablado de lo rancísimo de los *álbumes de fotos de bodas*?



No saquemos el tema de las bodas, que como nos pongamos a postear videos de bodas rusas no acabamos nunca ::


----------



## etsai (8 Mar 2012)

El plato de recuerdo para colgar en la pared






Y el platito de recuerdo con su soporte






El que lo inventó no limpiaba mucho el polvo...


----------



## Rubencillo (8 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Calendario de bolsillo del bar de la esquina.
> Imprescindible llevarlo en la cartera, junto a la foto de los niños y la parienta ::



Pero solo si son de los que hay que mojar/chupar para ver las tetas y el coño


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (8 Mar 2012)

La clasica funda de guitarra, verguenza insaid ::


----------



## etsai (8 Mar 2012)

*El ratón con bola*
Abrirlo y quitarle la mierda con un boligrafo: uno de los placeres que más echo de menos.


----------



## etsai (8 Mar 2012)

Las fotos de la mujer y de los hijos en el salpicadero del coche (no encuentro foto)

...y como no, el cenicero de _'No fumes papá'_






Ignoro si inventaron el cenicero de _'No fumes, ni bebas, ni te droges hijo'_.
Hubiese sido todo un filón...


----------



## Carbonilla (8 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Las fotos de la mujer y de los hijos en el salpicadero del coche (no encuentro foto)


----------



## Carbonilla (8 Mar 2012)

Las fundas de ganchillo, así en general


----------



## Carbonilla (8 Mar 2012)




----------



## Don Pelayo (9 Mar 2012)

¡No me lo puedo creer !:8:

¿Nadie ha hablado de lo rancísimo de los *álbumes de fotos de bodas*?













O de bebés...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Mar 2012)

> *29 de Marzo: Hispañistán se declara en WELGA! *
> 
> 
> Vlad_Empalador dijo:
> ...



Existe algo más rancio? :


----------



## Atún en lonchas (9 Mar 2012)

Los periodicos extremistas:












y sus terminaciones mediaticas....


----------



## INE (9 Mar 2012)

Memoria viva de España:


----------



## Atún en lonchas (9 Mar 2012)

Coleccionar sellos


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

INE dijo:


> Memoria viva de España:



Si utilizas los tres productos es imposible ser mas macho, lo digo muy en serio


----------



## Palimpsecto (9 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Si utilizas los tres productos es imposible ser mas macho, lo digo muy en serio



Y una mierda. Falta esto:


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

*Los escudos de futbol*, así en general.










Se que están en el corazón de mucha gente, pero piensenlo fría y objetivamente... ¿hay algo mas 'freak' que esa mezcla de colores chillones, balones de futbol, murcielagos, leones, aguilas y seres mitologicos, coronas y estrellas? ¿Es que nadie ha pensado en renovarlos? ¿Hacer algo mas minimalista y acorde a los nuevos tiempos?

Si, ahorrense la respuesta: las calles se teñirian de sangre al dia siguiente.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (9 Mar 2012)

Las colecciones de llaveros tambien tienen tela


----------



## Atún en lonchas (9 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> *Los escudos de futbol*, así en general.
> 
> Se que están en el corazón de mucha gente, pero piensenlo fría y objetivamente... ¿hay algo mas 'freak' que esa mezcla de colores chillones, balones de futbol, murcielagos, leones, aguilas y seres mitologicos, coronas y estrellas? ¿Es que nadie ha pensado en renovarlos? ¿Hacer algo mas minimalista y acorde a los nuevos tiempos?
> 
> Si, ahorrense la respuesta: las calles se teñirian de sangre al dia siguiente.



De los de la liga española no se salva ni uno:vomito:, algunos alemanes e ingleses tienen un pase.


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

*La taza de café de cristal que te ponen en los bares*






Solo hay una cosa que odie más que esto: que te sirvan el café en un vaso de cristal sin asas, como si hubieses pedido un puto Cola Cao.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Mar 2012)

Atún en lonchas dijo:


> De los de la liga española no se salva ni uno:vomito:, *algunos alemanes e ingleses tienen un pase*.



Valga la redundancia.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (9 Mar 2012)

Otia se me habia pasado lo que mas casposo me parece de este mundo.....


*EL CIRCO!!!!!*


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

La bata de Guatiné, los Rulos y la bombona de butano en el balcóN






*SU-SU-SUPER COMBO!!*


----------



## Rizzo (9 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> *La taza de café de cristal que te ponen en los bares*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué tienen de malo/rancio estas tazas? 

:


----------



## DPCHera (9 Mar 2012)

Pues yo las del asa pensaban que estaban de moda y todo....


----------



## little miss sunshine (9 Mar 2012)

arrasar con todas las muestras de champú, gel y crema de los hoteles como si no hubiera un mañana....
venir desde el culo del mundo cargado como con 450 muestras diferentes y con el tiempo tirarlas a la basura porque nunca las utilizaste


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

Rizzo dijo:


> ¿Qué tienen de malo/rancio estas tazas?
> 
> :



Yo, personalmente, las tazas de cristal con asa metálica no las soporto.

Supongo que objetivamente no tienen nada de malo , además aquí no estamos juzgando si las cosas son buenas o malas, sino si son rancias. Hay cosas rancias que molan, vease los ratones con bola.

Pero yo odio estas tazas y me parecen rancias y desagradables. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Visillera (9 Mar 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> - Llamar 'reina mora' a tus clientas ::
> 
> - La foto del hijo el día de la jura de bandera, sobre la mesa camilla of course.



El cuadro de cera copiado de una foto.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (9 Mar 2012)

Los cuadros setenteros del arlequin, los caballos-unicornios corriendo y los amantes con amanecer detras con frases de Tagore inside


----------



## little miss sunshine (9 Mar 2012)

orlas enmarcadas... :ouch:


----------



## Fatty (9 Mar 2012)

La Varon Dandy


----------



## Vigo Ramone (9 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Si utilizas los tres productos es imposible ser mas macho, lo digo muy en serio




En realidad, sí es posible ser más macho




Johnny Torrio dijo:


>


----------



## Peter (9 Mar 2012)

Las invitaciones para ir a una charla a cambio de regalos, no se que es mas rancio, si la charla que te dan para intentar encalomarte algo o el cutre-regalo que ofrecen como gancho..








---------- Post added at 15:53 ---------- Previous post was at 15:48 ----------

Si hablamos de temas informáticos...

La disquetera:








y la disquetera de 5 1/4:


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2012)

La propia palabra "rancio" me resulta rancia y desagradable.

La emplean mucho progres de pueblo, despistados que creen que leer el Pais es muy modelno y gafapastas que se duchan poco.

Los que dicen mucho "rancio" también dicen mucho "casposo".


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Mar 2012)

cebollo dijo:


> Los que dicen mucho "rancio" también dicen mucho "casposo".



jajaja y lo dicen con los sobacos sudaos!!


----------



## lisasimpson (9 Mar 2012)

El palillo en la boca







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:20 ----------

Abrirte los botones de la camisa para enseñar el pecholobo


----------



## Sealand (9 Mar 2012)

Ser andaluz/valenciano y votar al psoe/pp.

La revista interviú/cualquier revista de marujeo

Decir "eres mu yeyé"

Decir que alguien "s'ha casao por lo criminal"

LAS FOTOS DE COMUNIÓN ::

Colgarlas en el salón comedor

Que junto a las fotos de la comunión haya muñecas antiguas envueltas en plástico que te miran fíjamente como si de un saco para cadáveres se tratase 

Camela

El grupo "Siempre Así"

Radiolé / Teletaxi

Llevar unas banderillas en el camión

Llevar en la luna de atrás un adhesivo de KKO, CENTRAL, PONT AERI, ...

Ir a andar por la ruta del colesterol, preferiblemente con una camiseta de propaganda de alguna caja de ahorros, la junta de Andalucía o de alguna empresa local

Las majorettes

Los almanaques con tías en bolas de los talleres con fotos de los años 80 y 90 (verídico)

Los crecepelos tipo Abrótano Macho

Las ferias (así en general) y su fauna típica:

[YOUTUBE]y3rxZKOJ8TY[/YOUTUBE]

Juan y Medio, sus programas y casi ualquier cosa que echen en Canal Sur _pogramas_

Las conversaciones madre-hijo con uno de los dos en la calle y el otro asomado a la ventana del 3º

Los coches antiguos que llevan unas tiras de goma? arrastrando por el suelo en la parte posterior y que todavía no he conseguido averiguar para qué coño sirven (si alguien sabe su función por favor la explique, he escuchado desde que son una muestra de paleo-tunning, a que eran para mantener limpio el asfalto :: o para prevenir accidentes!)


----------



## Visillera (9 Mar 2012)

Los típicos viejunos que se pasan el rato cotorreando/cotilleando en el portal.
El típico, ¿cuándo te echas novio/casas/vas a por el bebé?


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Ir a andar por la ruta del colesterol, preferiblemente con una camiseta de propaganda de alguna caja de ahorros, la junta de Andalucía o de alguna empresa local



Coño, *¡las señoras que quedan para ir a andar!*






Estan en todos los pueblos y ciudades del país.
Quedan para ir a andar a media tarde, cuando acaba _'Amar en tiempos revueltos'_.
Quedan por la tarde porque ya tienen _'la casa hecha'_ y el marido está en la siesta o viendo el ciclismo.
Ponen al día a medio pueblo, hablan del serial y comentan la ultima de Belen Esteban en ese programa llamado Sálvame que, por supuesto, jamás ven.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:20 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:16 ----------

*El botijo de la Guardia Civil*






Cualquiera diría que usan como molde a algun forero.


----------



## lapin (9 Mar 2012)

ver en la parte de atrás de un fiat panda las letras:

GTI V8
Intercooler


----------



## Niner (9 Mar 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Llamar 'parte' al telediario



Esa costumbre en mi casa se debe a mis abuelos, cuando él estaba en el frente y mi abuela los escuchaba.


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2012)

Poner de foto de perfil en Facebook...

Ellos: vistiendo la camiseta de su equipo, el escudo de su equipo o una foto de su coche

Ellas: con el vestido de boda si está casada. Y si está soltera con una foto del dia que fue a la boda de su mejor amiga Saray, pero recortada para que no haya comparaciones odiosas con las amigas o se vea al pagafantas del novio.


----------



## charlshtz (9 Mar 2012)

Los gitanos con la cabra, la escalera y el organillo.
[YOUTUBE]bTJJJIJ_yK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (9 Mar 2012)

lapin dijo:


> ver en la parte de atrás de un fiat panda las letras:
> 
> GTI V8
> Intercooler



Peor es en un SUPERMIRAFIORI 


-Los putos enanos de jardin






-Los perros de porcelana tamaño gigante (creo que el que los inventó aún sigue refugiado en alguna isla del Pacifico)







La pegatina de Penélope ::







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:52 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:32 ----------




Sealand dijo:


> Los coches antiguos que llevan unas tiras de goma? arrastrando por el suelo en la parte posterior y que todavía no he conseguido averiguar para qué coño sirven (si alguien sabe su función por favor la explique, he escuchado desde que son una muestra de paleo-tunning, a que eran para mantener limpio el asfalto :: o para prevenir accidentes!)



Decían que era para la electricidad estática :: ni idea


----------



## hiroshi (9 Mar 2012)

sealand supuestamente las tiras de plastico hacen de toma de tierra para evitar que al tocar el coche te de calambre


----------



## Iñigo (9 Mar 2012)

Llevar un tatuaje todo escuchimizado y de arte casero en el brazo.



Para mención honorifica: Que ese tatuaje sean tus iniciales.


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (9 Mar 2012)

-enseñar la casa a las visitas :vomito:

-los batines esos marrones + la copa de coñac cogida entre los dedos (combooo :: )

-tener un salón cerrado porque solo es para visitas (siempre va acompañado de "tener salita" y decir "aqui es donde hacemos vida" :: )

-añado...el tuning "en dos patás esto me lo hago yo":


----------



## etsai (10 Mar 2012)

Hacer una cena de 'ida' en casa de una pareja de amigos, y despues hacer la cena de 'vuelta' en vuestra casita


----------



## f4frogger (10 Mar 2012)

pedir "mixtos"







pd. jran hilo


----------



## enpolonia (10 Mar 2012)

Los bares espanoles. Si el suelo esta muy cerdo, "ejjke aqui se come bien seguro" :::







El mobiliario de terraza de cualquier tasca. Todo un alarde de originalidad y buen gusto:







El tipico profesionah de la restauracion de cualquier bar-restaurante espanol de autopista:







Expositor de "casetes" de los bares de las gasolineras:







La tragaperras de los bares, con persona incluida desde que abren hasta que cierran la tasca:







Futbolin viejo, lleno de restos de ceniza, modelo "Barca vs Real Madrid". La mitad de las bolas se quedan encajadas por la mierda que hay dentro de las porterias, y hay que meterle un par de meneos para que bajen:







El banio, como siempre de lujo, al igual que el precio de los cafelitos que ponen. Mejor mear de lejos:


----------



## charlshtz (10 Mar 2012)

El afilador con su armónica.
[YOUTUBE]hL3r7S3TD-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (10 Mar 2012)

-la palabra LUJO, la han usado para tantísima mierda, por ejemplo para anunciar pisos que su único lujo era que tenía parquet :: , que odio esa palabra. Otra variante mas rancia aún es "alto standing" :vomito:


----------



## Visillera (10 Mar 2012)

Los recuerdos cuando uno va a la playa


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 Mar 2012)

Los San Pancracios, ya sea como figurita en el curro o como calendario de bolsillo.


----------



## Visillera (10 Mar 2012)

Ir o invitar de compromiso a una boda.


----------



## Sealand (10 Mar 2012)

La muñeca legionaria (la rubia con la trompeta que tocaba quinto levanta tira de la manta)













La que sacaba la lengua







He estado buscando videos de ella en youtube y no hay ninguno : si alguien la tiene que por favor lo suba a internet para la posteridad, no podemos dejar que semejante estampa desaparezca en el tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Lo que si hay es algo parecido de Turquía (no podía ser de otro sitio) cada vez me queda más claro que los turcos y los españoles nos parecemos más de lo que nos gustaría admitir :: 

[YOUTUBE]ALMnhpvnoJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (10 Mar 2012)

los farolillos de papel tipicos de las ferias


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Mar 2012)

Ya lo han dicho, los putos enanos de jardín, y el felpudo de la entrada con "bienvenido a la republica independiente de mi casa" para fusilarlos al alba.


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (10 Mar 2012)

piopio dijo:


> Ya lo han dicho, los putos enanos de jardín, y el felpudo de la entrada con "bienvenido a la republica independiente de mi casa" para fusilarlos al alba.



...entre terribles sufrimientos 

Voy a ponerme al dia con la caspa, que como me tarda tanto esto en cargar... :´(


----------



## eolico (11 Mar 2012)

- los tatuajes de amor de madre (y palos de padre)
- los adhesivos de sant miquel del fay en el coche
- poner cojines de punto en el coche
- los toros bravos con banderillas encima de la tele (junto a muñeca flamenca) sobre tapete de punto
- poner letrero en el coche: "Me venden"


----------



## etsai (11 Mar 2012)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Los San Pancracios, ya sea como figurita en el curro o como calendario de bolsillo.



Y el San Pancracio ha de tener un moneda de 25 pesetas en el dedo meñique, si no, ni es un San Pancracio ni es nada.







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:11 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:10 ----------




Sealand dijo:


> La muñeca legionaria (la rubia con la trompeta que tocaba quinto levanta tira de la manta)



¿Existe de verdad? Pensaba que era una febril invención de Los Morancos :8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:11 ----------

*El Oscar al más Cachondo*






Y al mejor amigo, y a la mejor madre, y al mas chistoso, etc etc...


----------



## ramiro (11 Mar 2012)

oi, oi, oi, que acabo de descubrir este hilo. Después empiezo a leer.

Esto lo habeis colgado?:








Pues si, Etsai en la segunda página.... que viejunos sois, juas juas.

La variante dados gigantes en el retrovisor también es muy socorrida:






Mimo, yo no daría información personal, la verdad. Tu haz lo que quieras.


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (11 Mar 2012)

Tener un colega que estudie alguna carrera relacionada con el cine y te hable de los actores españoles como si los conociera de toda la vida :ouch:


----------



## Vize (11 Mar 2012)

y servido en una de estas ya es el sumun


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (12 Mar 2012)

A mí me parece extremadamente rancio seguir hablando en pesetas: 

Los palilleros:
"Este piso no lo vendo por menos de 40 milloneh"

Los agricultores:
"Ej que a mí producir un litro de leche me cuesta 45 pehetas, y me los quieren pagar a 40"

El caso extremo me lo encontré cuando, en pleno 2008, un tipo insistía en hablarme en duros:
"Yo pensaba que esto me iba a costar 22.000 duros, y ahora me estáis pidiendo..."

¿Me estás pidiendo tu que multiplique por 5 y luego divida entre 166,386, así de memoria, para que podamos entendernos, cacho cabrón?

En fin...


----------



## etsai (12 Mar 2012)

*LOS MORANCOS*
¿Como lograron el éxito fuera de Andalucía?






*LA MACARENA*
¿Cómo lograron el éxito fuera de España?


----------



## Visillera (12 Mar 2012)

Torturar a la gente enseñando vídeos de BBCs y las correspondientes fotos. Ídem con los viajes.


----------



## lisasimpson (12 Mar 2012)

El típico paleta que al agacharse a hacer la ñapa te enseña la hucha:







Se multiplica por 10 lo rancio si tiene el culo lleno de pelos. :no:


----------



## Fetuccini (12 Mar 2012)

No lo he visto y no conozco si existe el "fenómeno" fuera de Galicia, pero las putas verbenas con orquesta...







Una panda de freaks que buscan a dos chicas con valor suficiente como para pasearse como morcillas por los pueblos más recónditos versionando el temario más cañí.







Las más míticas y casposas, con chaquetilla de lentejuelas a juego para todos los miembros.


----------



## etsai (12 Mar 2012)

Fetuccini dijo:


> No lo he visto y no conozco si existe el "fenómeno" fuera de Galicia, pero las putas verbenas con orquesta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que existen en el resto de España, Bisbal y Chenoa sin ir mas lejos, pertenecieron a una.

Te puedo decir que incluso tienen su revista especializada en la que se anuncian con telefonos de movil y direcciones de hotmail.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Mar 2012)

el puto sudoku.
tuvo su epoca, pero ya cansa.


----------



## etsai (12 Mar 2012)

Si metes en una batidora un karaoke con canciones casposas, reportajes nostalgicos de tiempos mejores, numeritos de magia, noticias del corazón, chupapollismo a famosos, jamonas everywhere y una Oprah Winfrey andaluza y su séquito de palmeros obtienes...

*¡QUÉ TIEMPO TAN FELIZ!*





El formato es casposo, casposo pero casposo de cohones. Pero a los abuelos les encanta ya que que consigue aunar todo lo que les gusta en u solo programa de... ¡¡5 HORAS!!

Y no se me entienda mal, creo que nuestros abuelos merecen un espacio televisado, y hay gente mayor impedida para la que este tipo de programas supone una gran compañía, pero joder eso no quita para que este programa desprenda olor a naftalina por los cuatro costados.

*Lo mejor, las hembras que salen.*
¿Quién no ha sentido alguna vez las ganas de hacerse un _Makoke_ y se ha reprimido por estar la abuela presente?


----------



## lisasimpson (12 Mar 2012)

Llevar un colgante con tu nombre o el de tu pareja


----------



## Kozak (12 Mar 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Ser andaluz/valenciano y votar al psoe/pp.
> 
> La revista interviú/cualquier revista de marujeo
> 
> ...



Son supuestamente para que el coche descargue la electricidad estática y así no pegue calambrazos. Bonus points si añade salvabarros:









etsai dijo:


> *LOS MORANCOS*
> ¿Como lograron el éxito fuera de Andalucía?
> 
> 
> ...



Porque el mal gusto no conoce fronteras.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (12 Mar 2012)

charlshtz dijo:


> El afilador con su armónica.
> [YOUTUBE]hL3r7S3TD-M[/YOUTUBE]



Joder, y su amigo el Tapicero!!!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rV--80FsTcQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

alguien ha requerido de sus servicios??


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (12 Mar 2012)

creo que no se ha dicho, las historias de la mili o del ejecito, caspa inside hasta potar


----------



## Visillera (12 Mar 2012)

Muchos viejunos. ::


----------



## Bokeron (12 Mar 2012)

-Las corbatas con un palmo de longitud.

-Las chaquetas puestas en el respaldo de la silla en cuanto se entra al comedor, especialmente en bodas.


----------



## Atún en lonchas (12 Mar 2012)

-Hablar de Franco, para bien o para mal.

-El valle de los caidos.


----------



## visaman (12 Mar 2012)

Visillera dijo:


> Muchos viejunos. ::



si pero sexualemente muy activos quinceañera


----------



## silverwindow (12 Mar 2012)

Bokeron dijo:


> -Las chaquetas puestas en el respaldo de la silla en cuanto se entra al comedor, especialmente en bodas.



estamos muy exigentes hoy no?

la gente que dice que le gusta todo tipo de musica." a mi me gusta todooo"


----------



## etsai (12 Mar 2012)

Atún en lonchas dijo:


> -Hablar de Franco, para bien o para mal.



-_Con Franco se vivía mejor_

...y su némesis:

-_Yo corrí delante de los grises_


----------



## Kozak (12 Mar 2012)

silverwindow dijo:


> estamos muy exigentes hoy no?
> 
> la gente que dice que le gusta todo tipo de musica." a mi me gusta todooo"



Normalmente es para ocultar que en realidad ni les gusta ni entienden, tienen una oreja enfrente de la otra, pero queda feo reconocerlo a menos que seas Catalina la Grande.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (12 Mar 2012)




----------



## sebososabroso (12 Mar 2012)

Ir a un cuarto de baño y encontrar varios peines en sus fundas de hoteles, mirar la bañera y llena de bolsas de gel caduco, y mirar en el baso del cepillo de dientes y ver uno de esos que te dan en los hoteles.

Un plus es la toalla de algún hotel o las de renfe antiguas. 

Esto me ha pasado en el piso de unos amigos.


----------



## Vize (12 Mar 2012)

la pegatina de naranjito del sevidor de burbuja


----------



## Kozak (12 Mar 2012)

Telecinco.


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (12 Mar 2012)

las velas electricas de pago  , llegara el dia en que sabran utlizar hologramas de santos


----------



## Randal (12 Mar 2012)

Que sepáis que he estado tomando apuntes, adoro esta bazofia.


Voy a guiar mi vida con estas valiosas lecciones de estética.


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (16 Mar 2012)

El que chupa del botijo, no se que se merece pero si algo malo ::


----------



## Atún en lonchas (17 Mar 2012)

Que me perdonen los Valencianos:

Las Fallas


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

lisasimpson dijo:


> El típico paleta que al agacharse a hacer la ñapa te enseña la hucha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pos a mi me pone toa burra

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:13 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:11 ----------

Pues a mi me gustan muchos de los aparejos que poneis


----------



## ramiro (17 Mar 2012)

karolaina93 dijo:


> Pos a mi me pone toa burra
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:13 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:11 ----------
> 
> Pues a mi me gustan muchos de los aparejos que poneis



Eres un bomboncico, Karolaina93.

Mándame una fotilla tuya vestida de burbujita de Freixenete, va........


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

ramiro dijo:


> Eres un bomboncico, Karolaina93.
> 
> Mándame una fotilla tuya vestida de burbujita de Freixenete, va........



Yo es que soy mas de cava Rondell


----------



## ramiro (17 Mar 2012)

ya, ya, y en el Delta hacen unos arroces que te cagas.... Que hay de la fotillo?????


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

ramiro dijo:


> ya, ya, y en el Delta hacen unos arroces que te cagas.... Que hay de la fotillo?????



Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno


----------



## das kind (17 Mar 2012)

La figura del toro encima de la TV.

La muñeca vestida de sevillana (también encima de la TV).

Tener algún animal disecado en casa (mi tío tenía un zorro). ::

Que vaya un chaval con el pelo muy corto por la calle y le pregunten "¿qué, te vas a la mili?"

Las salas de juegos/recreativos.

Un mueble de salón con una cristalera donde poner la vajilla "buena", esa que sólo se sacaba en navidad y alguna otra ocasión especial.

Que algún vecino tuviera la llave de tu casa por si volvías y no había nadie, o por si necesitaba algo, o se te perdía...


----------



## Amstrad (17 Mar 2012)

El sifon






Y las riñóneras y los móviles de kiloymedio en el cinturón.


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

Que es esto, el puto cosmopolitan? yo quiero un sifon de esos


----------



## temis2011 (17 Mar 2012)

karolaina93 dijo:


> Que es esto, el puto cosmopolitan? yo quiero un sifon de esos



 te están montando la habitación de los horrores?? ya te has mercao el tapete con el mapa de expaña


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> te están montando la habitación de los horrores?? ya te has mercao el tapete con el mapa de expaña



Yo soy una friki....... tenia un novio (que tocaba en un conjunto beat, yeah yeah) le presto su tia abuela su casa de carabanchel, el plato de cuentame, como molaba, y el que si va a cambiar esto, quitar el papel, y yo "no toques nada, dejate llevar por mi ingenio retrovisilleril,encantao se quedo, tenia una tele de esas que van en un mueble y funcionaban y tenia asi como un ribete de tela, yo veia la tele ahi, le dimos un meneo a la casa , menaje y demas y quedo de puta madre, se decora con unas fotos (el tapiz ese de la merienda bajo el arbol a tomar por culo) los adornos adecuados y quedo una casa que te cagas

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:34 ----------




temis2011 dijo:


> te están montando la habitación de los horrores?? ya te has mercao el tapete con el mapa de expaña



yo-quiero-ese-tapete


----------



## temis2011 (17 Mar 2012)

karolaina93 dijo:


> Yo soy una friki....... tenia un novio (que tocaba en un conjunto beat, yeah yeah) le presto su tia abuela su casa de carabanchel, el plato de cuentame, como molaba, y el que si va a cambiar esto, quitar el papel, y yo "no toques nada, dejate llevar por mi ingenio retrovisilleril,encantao se quedo, tenia una tele de esas que van en un mueble y funcionaban y tenia asi como un ribete de tela, yo veia la tele ahi, le dimos un meneo a la casa , menaje y demas y quedo de puta madre, se decora con unas fotos (el tapiz ese de la merienda bajo el arbol a tomar por culo) los adornos adecuados y *quedo una casa que te cagas*
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:34 ----------
> 
> ...



ya me lo imagino ya, no necesitarías comer kiwis en todo el año :rolleye::XX::XX:


----------



## Apretrujillos (17 Mar 2012)

Dárselas de moderno y gracioso con corbatas de los Looney Tunes


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> ya me lo imagino ya, no necesitarías comer kiwis en todo el año :rolleye::XX::XX:



Jo, me vas a hacer decir burraditas


----------



## Apretrujillos (17 Mar 2012)

Poner la pegatina de Guru en el coche.


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

la pegatina de scorpia


----------



## ramiro (17 Mar 2012)

Sólo me queda una, asina que os la pasáis una semana cada una:







Es mono, oi?


----------



## Apretrujillos (17 Mar 2012)

El filtro del monitor CRT "Pa que no haga daño a la vista el ordenadoh".


----------



## Latun King (17 Mar 2012)

El pañuelo con cuatro nudos en la cabeza:


----------



## karolaina93 (17 Mar 2012)

Latun King dijo:


> El pañuelo con cuatro nudos en la cabeza:



El pueblo y los calvos son sabios


----------



## Leovigildo (17 Mar 2012)

Los columpios de neumáticos gastados.

El suelo de terrazo.

Los parasoles de mimbre hechos de hierro pintado de color chillón.

Los trenes de metro de madrid de la serie 1000 (AKA cafeteras).







Qué nostalgia.


----------



## das kind (17 Mar 2012)

En los pueblos, pasarse entre las familias la figura de la vírgen, para "velarla"... joder, qué miedo daba verla iluminada por las velas durante la noche... :S

Ah! Y los viejillos paseando por la calle con su "transistóh"... ahora ya llevan sus mp3 con auriculares y tó... 8:


----------



## Pacotuercas (18 Mar 2012)

Los cinturones Charro







Los zapatos de piel de serpiente







El tipico sombrerito de Pasión de Gavilanes.







Obviamente llevar estas tres ultimas prendas juntas e intentar acceder a una sala nocturna de ambiente House no tiene precio (visto por mis propios ojos)

Luego tenemos a los clasicos:

Los tatuajes de Amor de madre.







El tipico "de Madrid al cielo"







Absolutamente todas las cadenas de TV autonomicas...absurdos panfletos politicos.

Las jodidas peliculas de EEUU en las que dicen. "Soy ciudadano Americano" :vomito:... donde obviamente al final el super heroe vuelve a salvar a la humanidad por vigesimo quinta vez.

La super chuli guay estrellita roja comunista que todo el que intente ser progre debe llevarla.







Los carteles contra la farsa de la Violencia de Genero (entiendase por farsa aquella ley generada para captar votos y no para solucionar el problema) y su ley anticonstitucional y sexista.







Los anuncios de tampones, compresas en los que se finaliza con el tipico mensaje de "Me gusta ser mujer".

La moda actual de llevar auriculares de diseño cuanto mas grandes mejor







y en general absolutamente cualquier tipo de moda impuesta por las grandes compañias a traves de campañas donde generan roles sociales y disfrazan a sus borregos a su antojo.


----------



## Wem (18 Mar 2012)

Forear. ...........


----------



## Visillera (18 Mar 2012)

Ir toda la familia al apartamento en Cullera/Benidorm y similares.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Mar 2012)

Que alguien defina "rancio"....


----------



## Lombardo (18 Mar 2012)

¿No ha salido todavía el típico vaso marrón feísimo de las cocinas? 







Qué grimilla. Directo desde la cocina de mi casa.


----------



## Visillera (18 Mar 2012)

O el típico plato verde


----------



## Mimolette (18 Mar 2012)

esto a lo mejor es más de mi pueblo, pero: los calcetines "novelty"


----------



## karolaina93 (18 Mar 2012)

Y lo que duran esos vasos y esos platos, yo tengo unos de cuando era pequeña que me los ha cedido mi señora madre y son duros como piedras, no me acuerdo pero son una marca francesa , arcoroc creo, bueno no se, yo le veo encanto a muchas de las cosas que poneis, pero es que soy muy friki yo.


----------



## Harold Alexander (19 Mar 2012)

El tapiz de ciervos:







O el de Juan XXIII:







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:29 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:19 ----------




karolaina93 dijo:


> Y lo que duran esos vasos y esos platos, yo tengo unos de cuando era pequeña que me los ha cedido mi señora madre y son duros como piedras, no me acuerdo pero son una marca francesa , arcoroc creo, bueno no se, yo le veo encanto a muchas de las cosas que poneis, pero es que soy muy friki yo.



Arcoroc y Arcopal. Indestructibles.

Bueno, y los vigueses de pro conservan como oro en paño los restos de las antiguas vajillas Álvarez, que no eran irrompibles, sino lo siguiente.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:43 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:29 ----------




ramiro dijo:


> Sólo me queda una, asina que os la pasáis una semana cada una:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, qué mal rollo. Esta noche no duermo. :S

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:43 ----------

Añado la carpintería de aluminio esa tan espantosa que caracteriza a todos los pisos de los años 70:


----------



## ramiro (19 Mar 2012)

Harold, el buho te vigilaaaaaaa, el buho te vigilaaaaaaa.... juas juas juas.

De los vasos esos yo tengo uno verde, en el laburo. Alguna compañera ha querido que tenga un "accidente" pero no hay manera.....


----------



## das kind (19 Mar 2012)

karolaina93 dijo:


> Y lo que duran esos vasos y esos platos, yo tengo unos de cuando era pequeña que me los ha cedido mi señora madre y son duros como piedras, no me acuerdo pero son una marca francesa , arcoroc creo, bueno no se, yo le veo encanto a muchas de las cosas que poneis, pero es que soy muy friki yo.



Yo me acuerdo de la marca Duralex. Había unos anuncios con un eslogan que hacía referencia a su durabilidad, pero ya no lo recuerdo...


----------



## Visillera (19 Mar 2012)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que alguien defina "rancio"....



rancio, cia.

(Del lat. rancĭdus).


1. adj. Se dice del vino y de los comestibles grasientos que con el tiempo adquieren sabor y olor más fuertes, mejorándose o echándose a perder.

2. adj. Se dice de las cosas antiguas y de las personas apegadas a ellas. Rancia estirpe. Filósofo rancio.

3. m. Cualidad de rancio.

4. m. Tocino rancio.

5. m. Suciedad grasienta de los paños mientras se trabajan o cuando no se han trabajado bien.


----------



## RobLucci (19 Mar 2012)

quien no ha tenido una mierda de estas en casa







o esto







o una muñecaja vestida de sevillanas encima de la tele o e su defecto el toro.







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:04 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:52 ----------




Carbonilla dijo:


>



el hilo me molaba hasta que he visto esto.. 

de que vas?? en una de esas se firmó el primer contrato de Don Lionel Messi, un poco de respeto!!

pese a este pequeño contratiempo... HILAZO! de lo mejor de este foro.


----------



## Carbonilla (19 Mar 2012)

RobLucci dijo:


> el hilo me molaba hasta que he visto esto..
> 
> de que vas?? en una de esas se firmó el primer contrato de Don Lionel Messi, un poco de respeto!!
> 
> pese a este pequeño contratiempo... HILAZO! de lo mejor de este foro.



Jeje, ése es el problema, que sirven para firmar contratos pero repelen la grasilla de los calamares. )


----------



## Harold Alexander (19 Mar 2012)




----------



## ramiro (19 Mar 2012)

Me da mareos solo de leerla. Me voy a tomar un poco de :


----------



## Raven Seldon (19 Mar 2012)

das kind dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo de la marca Duralex. Había unos anuncios con un eslogan que hacía referencia a su durabilidad, pero ya no lo recuerdo...



Ostras! Era una cría pero aún me acuerdo! Era un anuncio en el que un elefante pisaba un vaso de estos, pero el vaso como si nada. Recuerdo que teníamos esa marca en casa y después de aquel anuncio hice varios "tests" a ver si era cierto ::

Rancio, rancio... ienso:

- El típico taxista escuchando la radio y luego hablando solo (bueno, contigo si le haces caso). Bonus points si tiene el calendario-pegatina en el salpicadero:





- Las pegatinas de bebé a bordo y en general todos los accesorios y peluchines estampados en las lunas de los coches:





- Todos los himnos de los clubes de futbol y tal (no estaría mal actualizar algunos, eh).
- Los álbumes de cromos, y en especial esos 2-3 cromos que nunca llegaste a encontrar.
- Los recortables (reconozco que aún me molan... los hay en Flash muy chulis :o):





- Las maquinitas:


----------



## Ignatius (20 Mar 2012)

Las novelas de vizcaíno casas,

Y LAS DE
CORÍN TELLADO.


----------



## Kozak (20 Mar 2012)

Ignatius dijo:


> Las novelas de vizcaíno casas,
> 
> Y LAS DE
> CORÍN TELLADO.



Lo veo y subo a DON MARCIAL LAFUENTE ESTEFANÍA.


----------



## Syntax error (20 Mar 2012)

Huele a rancio desde fuera del hilo.


----------



## RobLucci (20 Mar 2012)

las dentaduras de vampiro que nos poniamos aunque no fuese carnaval







los tazos de chiquito de la calzada







bueno, de hecho.. cualquier cosa de chiquito de la calzada es rancio..


----------



## visaman (20 Mar 2012)

veo el agua del carmen y subo a aceite de ricino


----------



## Harold Alexander (20 Mar 2012)

Raven Seldon dijo:


> - Las maquinitas:



¡Eh! ¡Las maquinitas no son rancias! ¡Son _retro_, que es diferente! 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:23 ----------




Ignatius dijo:


> Las novelas de vizcaíno casas,
> 
> Y LAS DE
> CORÍN TELLADO.





Kozak dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a DON MARCIAL LAFUENTE ESTEFANÍA.



Las veo y subo a las colecciones de "Jazmín" y similares, con bonus points si comparten estantería con obras de Antonio Gala, Alfonso Ussía y Antonio Burgos, que tienen el mérito de escribir hoy para las marujas de anteayer. ::


----------



## visaman (20 Mar 2012)

no os olvideis de carlos de santander competidor de corin tellado y silver kane y keith luger en novelas del oeste


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (20 Mar 2012)

las pelis eroticas de emmanuelle ::


----------



## ramiro (20 Mar 2012)

visaman dijo:


> veo el agua del carmen y subo a aceite de ricino



Veo tu aceite de ricino, y subo a linimento sloan:


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2012)

Josep LLuis Perals





_Que canten los niños..._


----------



## Raven Seldon (20 Mar 2012)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> ¡Eh! ¡Las maquinitas no son rancias! ¡Son _retro_, que es diferente!



La delgada linea entre lo chachi y lo rancio es muy fina . Y muchas de esas maquinitas la sobrepasaban, no digo que todas.


----------



## Ignatius (20 Mar 2012)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:21 ----------


----------



## etsai (20 Mar 2012)

*Los powerpoints* con bucólicos paisajes, música chill out y mensajes de esperanza, paz y amor. También los de gatitos, monos disfrazados y chistes del otro lado del charco.
Que no falte la maldición para quién no los reenvie.







Todavía hay gilipollas que mandan media docena al día.

No podemos olvidar *LOS MENSAJES DE PAPEL EN CADENA* que recibías a manos de un amigo, que no recuerdo muy bien que tipo de texto contenían, pero solicitaban bajo amenaza que fotocopiaras 10 veces el papel y lo repartieras entre tus amigos bajo amenaza de padecer graves desgracias. Para que no nos quedara ninguna duda, en el mensaje se incluían testimonios de gente a la que le habia salido un cancer o algo por no haberlo hecho. Es el antepasado de los powerpoints, supongo.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:29 ----------

*Los anuncios de productos milagro* a página completa en revistas del corazón. Especialmente cuando son en blanco y negro y en baja calidad.







Con sus alargadores de pene (que ningun forero necesita), sus reductores de barriga (esto si), sus ahuyentadores de animales, etc etc... ¿Alguien conoce a alguien que haya comprado alguna cosa de estas?


----------



## Mercurio (21 Mar 2012)

Empastes/dientes de oro.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:54 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:45 ----------

- Protectores relectantes puertas de los coches
- Cortar tubitos de bombona de butano para decorar los radios de la bicicleta.
- Luz con dinamo para la bicicleta que te hace que te canses el doble.
- Llevar a tu hijo en una trampa de estas


----------



## Visa.Cash (21 Mar 2012)

Los foreros que empiezan su mensaje diciendo "Pues eso" porque consideran que el título del post es lo suficientemente explicativo como para decir nada más. Subnormales!


----------



## karolaina93 (21 Mar 2012)

Postear en Burbuja.info


----------



## etsai (21 Mar 2012)

Los muñecos de *MASTERS DEL UNIVERSO*, en general






Y el de *MOSS MAN* en particular
(este debe ser pariente del perrito que mueve la cabeza)






De pequeño ya me parecían horrendos, imaginense ahora...


----------



## Harold Alexander (21 Mar 2012)

Los humoristas de la tele:


[YOUTUBE]Hk2fwk10Xl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lt Dan (21 Mar 2012)

Ir por la calle con el chandal/camiseta de tu equipo de furgol de hace 12 temporadas:




Rematandolo, con zapatos negros:








---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:06 ----------




Atún en lonchas dijo:


> Los cuadros setenteros del arlequin, los caballos-unicornios corriendo y los amantes con amanecer detras con frases de Tagore inside



El tapiz ochentero de escenas de caza


----------



## charlshtz (21 Mar 2012)

El juego de la rana


----------



## Lt Dan (21 Mar 2012)

Vestir o usar fakes grotescos de marcas registradas:



































































Más fakes aquí.


----------



## visaman (21 Mar 2012)

el bañador farda mire ustec


----------



## Lt Dan (21 Mar 2012)

Imitar el estilo de personajes famosos cuando te queda como el culo y encima pensar que eres guay.


----------



## Ignatius (21 Mar 2012)

visaman dijo:


> el bañador farda mire ustec



Jojojo la foto la has sacado de aquí:

http://[B]www.chueca.com[/B]/UpImages/2255/cebo_festivos_simpatica_5b6314e32cf4144d5a09a033c.jpg

pirata, que eres un pirata.

Pues con ese cuerpo puede fardar lo que quiera.


----------



## visaman (21 Mar 2012)

Ignatius dijo:


> Jojojo la foto la has sacado de aquí:
> 
> http://[B]www.chueca.com[/B]/UpImages/2255/cebo_festivos_simpatica_5b6314e32cf4144d5a09a033c.jpg
> 
> ...



me imajinava que lo sabrias, pero ya sabes yo only women y no todas, que uno tiene un prestigio, pero eso no impide dialogo y buen rollo 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:36 ----------




The Invisible Man dijo:


> Chaleco reflectante en el asiento del coche :ouch:



o las tipicas camisetas que ponian antes en el asiento juers y los respaldos de bolitas


----------



## Carbonilla (21 Mar 2012)

Visaman, el mozo de tu foto puede ponerse lo que le dé la gana que le quedará bien.
Otra cosa es esto:


----------



## Visillera (21 Mar 2012)

visaman dijo:


> el bañador farda mire ustec



:baba::baba::baba::baba:
Mode buitre on
le quito el bañador yo misma
mode buitre off


----------



## visaman (21 Mar 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Visaman, el mozo de tu foto puede ponerse lo que le dé la gana que le quedará bien.
> Otra cosa es esto:



hombre yo sus pongo un tipo agradeibol no soy un torturador visual me se entiende


----------



## Lt Dan (21 Mar 2012)

Ir al gimnasio con las camisetas de Borja Pérez


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (21 Mar 2012)

decir cuando las ranas crien pelo


----------



## moskito (21 Mar 2012)

Julio Iglesias, Luis Miguel y Don Johnson.




Sealand dijo:


> ...
> Los coches antiguos que llevan unas tiras de goma? arrastrando por el suelo en la parte posterior y que todavía no he conseguido averiguar para qué coño sirven (si alguien sabe su función por favor la explique, he escuchado desde que son una muestra de paleo-tunning, a que eran para mantener limpio el asfalto :: o para prevenir accidentes!)



En teoría era para descargar la electricidad estática y que no te picase al tocar la puerta.

Este hilo debería enseñarse en la ESO. Esto sí que es Memoria Histórica.


----------



## Visillera (22 Mar 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Visaman, el mozo de tu foto puede ponerse lo que le dé la gana que le quedará bien.
> Otra cosa es esto:




Si es de oro el colgante que tiene, le peude venir genial para el Mad Max ::


----------



## Rizzo (22 Mar 2012)

visaman dijo:


> el bañador farda mire ustec






Visillera dijo:


> :baba::baba::baba::baba:
> Mode buitre on
> le quito el bañador yo misma
> mode buitre off



[TOPIC MODE ON]

A las mujeres no nos gustan los cachillas de gimnasio bla bla bla

[TOPIC MODE OFF]

Y aquí lo dejo


----------



## damnit (22 Mar 2012)

- El fútbol y todo lo que engloba. Cambie fútbol por cualquier otro deporte de masas.
- Cine de Barrio
- las cassettes de gasolinera
- cualquier cosa de camioneros, hay mucha variedad: viseras, aerografías, accesorios... es un compendio del _rancismo _::


----------



## Leovigildo (22 Mar 2012)

El viejo otobús de la EMT

El antiguo metrobus (bonobus):







Llamar bonobus al actual metrobus ::


----------



## visaman (22 Mar 2012)

la cabeza disecada de un toro de lidia


----------



## axl (22 Mar 2012)

hacer la digestion(minimo 3 horas)


----------



## eolico (22 Mar 2012)

visaman dijo:


> la cabeza disecada de un toro de lidia



los bares estos con cabezas de toros son 100% torrentianos, que grima!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:47 ----------




Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> decir cuando las ranas crien pelo



o las gallinas echen dientes

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:49 ----------




Bokeron dijo:


> -Las corbatas con un palmo de longitud.
> 
> -Las chaquetas puestas en el respaldo de la silla en cuanto se entra al comedor, especialmente en bodas.



Pues en las reuniones, sobre todo si hace calor, todo el mundo pone la americana en el respaldo. Donde si no?


----------



## damnit (23 Mar 2012)

Ya lo habéis dicho, pero añado más en mi lista particular:

- Fotos de comunión, recuerdos de comunión, las comuniones en sí mismas
- Souvenires en general: llaveros, bolígrafos, cuadernos, todo lo que ponga "recuerdo de..."
- Llamar "souvenir" a un recuerdo
- Los cuadros-fotos de Jesucristo con un corazón en el pecho brillante que parece que es de kriptonita, eso me da un mal rollo que lo flipas
- las lámparas de araña y con muchos colgajos
- las americanas con coderas
- Ponerse la corbata en la cabeza en las bodas, nunca he entendido la parte transgresora de hacer semejante subnormalidad
- gritar "vivan los novios" en las bodas
- las bodas en sí mismas y toda su parafernalia
- el pelo cardado
- Andy y Lucas
- Los tebeos de zipi y zape
- las tiras cómicas de Peridis en El País. Dejando a un lado el tema ideológico, las recuerdo idénticas desde hace 25 años, y siempre me han parecido cutres, rancias, repetitivas, mal dibujadas y sin ningún tipo de mensaje.
- Cobi y Curro. Eran rancios desde que nacieron.

en fin, hay miles de millones, estoy disfrutando mucho con este hilo

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:37 ----------

Más cosas que me quedan en el tintero:

- El Rocío: es un compendio de cosas rancias virtualmente infinito
- la feria de Abril
- las ferias en general

Es que pienso en Despeñaperros para abajo y me vienen a la cabeza millones


----------



## Fairbanks (23 Mar 2012)

BARES, que lugares tan rancios. 

Las fotos aéreas enmarcadas del pueblo (generalmente castellano) del dueño de un bar capitalino.

Las latas de conservas en un bar. ¿Quién demonios pide una lata de mejillones Cuca en un bar?

Los palillos o mondadientes.

Aquellos aseos con un agujero en el suelo (cada vez quedan menos). La pegatina descolorida con la silueta del gentleman con sombrero de copa y la lady con vestido de época pegadas en las puertas de los baños.

Las bandejas de tapas de las vitrinas, especialmente aquellas inundadas en salsa solidificada por el frío de la cámara.

Los azulejos con mensajes para el cliente tipo: "aquí no se fia"


----------



## Carbonilla (23 Mar 2012)

No sé si ya lo han puesto...


----------



## Visillera (23 Mar 2012)

Ya lo habéis dicho, pero añado más en mi lista particular:



> - Fotos de comunión, recuerdos de comunión, las comuniones en sí mismas



Especialmente si eres no creyente y lo haces por el que dirán.


> - Souvenires en general: llaveros, bolígrafos, cuadernos, todo lo que ponga "recuerdo de..."



Especialmente si es de un sitio con una playa española.


> - Llamar "souvenir" a un recuerdo



Se supone que en franchute queda más fisno.


> - Los cuadros-fotos de Jesucristo con un corazón en el pecho brillante que parece que es de kriptonita, eso me da un mal rollo que lo flipas



Especialmente por la noche.


> - Ponerse la corbata en la cabeza en las bodas, nunca he entendido la parte transgresora de hacer semejante subnormalidad
> - gritar "vivan los novios" en las bodas
> - las bodas en sí mismas y toda su parafernalia



Especialmente cuando se mete el tema de compromisos por medio.

Otra costumbre rancia es la del ajuar. Mi madre decía que no tenía sentido comprar sábanas antes de saber de qué tamaño sería la cama.


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2012)

las bragas de helou kitty los pantalones piratas subirse el vaqueor por que se ve el tanga, decir mi churri mi obedece o no toca estas y no moja.

etc.........


----------



## Rumbatron (23 Mar 2012)

Electricman dijo:


> Decir: tu chupa que yo te aviso.




Confunde ustec lo rancio con lo clásico, con esa actitud se va a perder incontables horas de alegría.


----------



## damnit (23 Mar 2012)

Visillera dijo:


> Ya lo habéis dicho, pero añado más en mi lista particular:
> 
> 
> Especialmente si eres no creyente y lo haces por el que dirán.
> ...



Gracias por las puntualizaciones, son _henormes_ :XX:

Ahora, disiento en una cosa, decir "souvenir" quedaría más fino, pero en los 70, cuando el franchute era algo que estaba de moda y el que lo sabía era un cultureta, básicamente. 

Hoy día es lo mismo, pero con el inglés. Mola más decir, "me voy a hacer jogging" que decir me voy "a correr". Dentro de 20 años esas cosas las tendremos en un compendio de _rancismos_


----------



## Lt Dan (23 Mar 2012)

Ver las campanadas de fin de año por la TV, más aun con ciertos personajes:


----------



## Visillera (23 Mar 2012)

Las combinaciones que llevaban las señoras debajo de los vestidos


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (23 Mar 2012)

los mercadillos en general


----------



## Leovigildo (23 Mar 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> No sé si ya lo han puesto...



Hoyga, un respeto al Sr. Limón (o naranja) helada porque están de rechupete. Al borde de la diabetes he podido estar de lo morado que me he puesto cada vez que compraba una caja, ni dos días me duraban ::


----------



## Lt Dan (23 Mar 2012)

A veces la frontera entre lo rancio y lo entrañable es difusa, para mí el palillo en la boca está a medio camino entre ambas:


----------



## damnit (23 Mar 2012)

Dios, este hilo es para enmarcar, me lo voy a guardar y tó :XX:


----------



## ElCalvoDeBennyHill (23 Mar 2012)

Los bailes regionales tipo sardana, jotas,etc.











Los chulapos madrileños, la verbena de la paloma, los barquillos, el bailecito en una baldosa que se traen y ese mundillo es de un rancio importante. También la manera sobreactuada y falsa con la que hablan, como sacados del siglo xix.






La zarzuela, doña Francisquita y la madre que la parió...


----------



## Harold Alexander (23 Mar 2012)

Rancio:

-Llamar "juventud" a la juventud.

-Decir que la juventud es JASP.

-Decir que la juventud es "la generación más preparada de todas".

Y "rancio plus":

-Los padres que se ponen a hablarles a sus hijos en lo que ellos creen que es el "lenguaje de la juventud", para bochorno y vergüenza de sus vástagos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:29 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:28 ----------




ElCalvoDeBennyHill dijo:


> Los chulapos madrileños, la verbena de la paloma, los barquillos, el bailecito en una baldosa que se traen y ese mundillo es de un rancio importante. También la manera sobreactuada y falsa con la que hablan, como sacados del siglo xix.



Manera de hablar que ni siquiera es real, sino que fue una impostura de Carlos Arniches, cuyos sainetes se hicieron tan populares que el "majerío" y gañanes varios de Madrid adoptaron esos términos como propios.


----------



## JOF (24 Mar 2012)

Muy rancio:
- La postura en la barra del bar con el codo apoyado en la barra y el pie en lo de abajo mientras te echas una caña. Puede ser mas rancio si lo acompañas con un palillo entre los dientes.


----------



## RobLucci (24 Mar 2012)

el "se eu te pego" ese o como se escriba..


----------



## Lt Dan (24 Mar 2012)

Las placas del Ministerio de la Vivienda:







Así como el estilo arquitectónico de las casas construídas bajo su mandato.


----------



## Tapa de pulpo (24 Mar 2012)

Autonomo dijo:


> Ir de vacaciones por algunas zonas de España y que te digan: "Anda, pobre, mira que ser catalán con lo simpático que pareces"
> Es odioso.



O que te digan como a un mono de feria "¡háblame en gallego, anda!", con un exacerbado acento pseudo-gallego... 
O se sigan pensando que en Vigo, Coruña o Compostela andan las "vaquiñas" por las calles y casi no hay luz eléctrica...
De lo más rancio que sorprendentemente te sigues encontrando a poco que te alejes de Galicia.


----------



## Harold Alexander (24 Mar 2012)

Calzarse un par de estos:







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:49 ----------

Añado el llevar uno de estos en el anular:


----------



## Kalevala (25 Mar 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Los coches antiguos que llevan unas tiras de goma? arrastrando por el suelo en la parte posterior y que todavía no he conseguido averiguar para qué coño sirven (si alguien sabe su función por favor la explique, he escuchado desde que son una muestra de paleo-tunning, a que eran para mantener limpio el asfalto :: o para prevenir accidentes!)



Son para descargar la electricidad estática. Esa que te da un cebollazo al salir del coche y tocar la puerta para cerrarla.

Pues esas tiras tenían unos alambres por el centro que descargaban la electricidad estática a tierra. Pero se iba gastando y había que cambiarla a menudo. Mejor tocar la puerta con la ropa antes de cerrar la puerta 

De nada!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:00 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:51 ----------




Carbonilla dijo:


> No sé si ya lo han puesto...



Yo más bien diría el melón con jamón y el coctel de gambas ... auqnue el otro día probé en un restaurante vanguardista (poner restaurant es rancio jaja) espuma de melón con crujiente de jamón y coltel de langostinos con aguacate y estaba bueno :baba:


----------



## RobLucci (25 Mar 2012)

El gotelé







las puertas con cristales de colores


----------



## Kalevala (25 Mar 2012)

Amstrad dijo:


> El sifon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de ahora son así:


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Mar 2012)

¿Para qué sirve el sifón?
Jamás la he probado. Siempre quise preguntar esto.


----------



## Harold Alexander (25 Mar 2012)

El sifón es como agua con gas. Se usa para añadir al vermouth o al coñac.



> Sifón, agua de seltz, agua de soda o simplemente soda, son términos que popularmente identifican esta bebida.
> Esta agua, de la que se hace un grande uso de algunos años a esta parte, facilita la digestión y da a vinos, cervezas, cócteles, licores y almíbares un gusto muy agradable.


----------



## damnit (25 Mar 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Para qué sirve el sifón?
> Jamás la he probado. Siempre quise preguntar esto.



para darle algo de fuerza a bebidas alcohólicas, por ejemplo. Es agua con gas básicamente.

Añado cosas rancias, que veo que nadie ha mencionado:

- La Guardia Siví









- Bertín Osborne

- Los programas de la tarde llenos de marujas que van al bocata gratis

- Benidorm, Peñíscola y asimilados

- El hidropedal de la playa

- Casi todo lo que rodea a la playa, básicamente


----------



## Lt Dan (26 Mar 2012)

Los PISOS EN ALQUILER "pequeño pero coqueto", "bien comunicado", "con muchas posibilidades", "amueblado".


----------



## visaman (26 Mar 2012)

de que daran ahora lso bocatas en los programas de la tele al publico?


----------



## Carbonilla (26 Mar 2012)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Los PISOS EN ALQUILER "pequeño pero coqueto", "bien comunicado", "con muchas posibilidades", "amueblado".



"Ideal parejas" ::


----------



## Harold Alexander (26 Mar 2012)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Los PISOS EN ALQUILER "pequeño pero coqueto", "bien comunicado", "con muchas posibilidades", "amueblado".





Carbonilla dijo:


> "Ideal parejas" ::



"Ideal inversoreh". ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:36 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:31 ----------

Añado para lo rancio: los videoclips con gatitos cantando villancicos.

[YOUTUBE]TxVQAj3SdF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (26 Mar 2012)

las camisetas desteñidas con lejia


----------



## visaman (26 Mar 2012)

los discos de los pitufos


----------



## Lt Dan (26 Mar 2012)

La *Puerta del Sol de Madrid* con sus:


*- Hombre anuncio "compro horo"*







*- Putas de la Calle Montera y Carretas*






*
- Mendigos y lisiados por doquier*







*- Perroflautas*







*- Carteristas y truhanes*


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (26 Mar 2012)

la gala de miss "hispaña" en general


----------



## visaman (26 Mar 2012)

el festival dela OTI EUROVISION los concursos de habaneras


----------



## Adara (27 Mar 2012)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Los PISOS EN ALQUILER "pequeño pero coqueto", "bien comunicado", "con muchas posibilidades", "amueblado".



"Tranquilo"
Eso se debe a que esta al lado de un tanatorio o residencia de ancianos


----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (27 Mar 2012)

los avatares con la bandera de islandia o del 15M, lo digo sin acritud ::


----------



## Africano (28 Mar 2012)

Los furgoneteros heavys.

Llamar Vallekas a Vallecas.

Vallecas en sí mismo.

Los respaldos de bolas.

La M30.

Llamar Calle 30 a la M30.

El iphone.

Llamar internete a internet.

La pegatina de apple en el coche.

Los mini con el 8 pintado.

Los mini con la bandera inglesa.

Los mini en general.

Llamar parienta a la parienta.

Etc etc...


----------



## Wodans (28 Mar 2012)

La camiseta por debajo del vaquero.

Azulejos de formas inquietantes en el baño y las paredes forradas con papel.

Figuras del Sagrado Corazón, del Niño Jesús o de vírgenes en casa.

Fotos de la comunión de los niños.

Cuadro al óleo de un payaso muy malrrollero en el salón.

Sofás de terciopelo color marrón, granate o verde pistacho.

Costuras guardadas en la caja que un glorioso día albergó galletas danesas.

Bolas de naftalina en el armario tamaño Bomba Zar.

Cuadernos Rubio.

El chandal de tactel que llevaban los yonkis en los 80-90.

Doblar las servilletas de bar de forma conviertiendo el _gracias por su visita_ en _gracias puta_ y preferiblemente luego dejárselo a la camarera.

Los casettes de gasolinera con canciones como esta:

[YOUTUBE]G4L4BY_1FHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## visaman (28 Mar 2012)

Africano dijo:


> Los furgoneteros heavys.
> 
> Llamar Vallekas a Vallecas.
> 
> ...



en madrid se dice la contraria mire usted


----------



## eolico (28 Mar 2012)

damnit dijo:


> para darle algo de fuerza a bebidas alcohólicas, por ejemplo. Es agua con gas básicamente.
> 
> Añado cosas rancias, que veo que nadie ha mencionado:
> 
> ...



Cuidado con lo de la playa... lo rancio no es la playa en si o ir a la playa, son los de secano y los panchitos sin cultura de playa, que se van a la playa pertrechados como para vivir en la luna un año: hamacas, sombrillas, neveras, mesas, tortilla de patatas, balones, flotadores, raquetas, gafas y tubo de buceo, aletas, cubos, palas, rastrillos, piscina inchable, barca inchable, remos, colchon inchable, etc. Todo un espectaculo penoso.

Los de secano cogiendo sitio a las 7 de la mañana :: flipante! A los panchitos hasta con la bateria del coche y la tele los he visto en la arena por la noche. Se quedaban alli a dormir en verano, ahora los echan, no los dejan acampar.


----------



## damnit (28 Mar 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Cuidado con lo de la playa... lo rancio no es la playa en si o ir a la playa, son los de secano y los panchitos sin cultura de playa, que se van a la playa pertrechados como para vivir en la luna un año: hamacas, sombrillas, neveras, mesas, tortilla de patatas, balones, flotadores, raquetas, gafas y tubo de buceo, aletas, cubos, palas, rastrillos, piscina inchable, barca inchable, remos, colchon inchable, etc. Todo un espectaculo penoso.
> 
> Los de secano cogiendo sitio a las 7 de la mañana :: flipante! A los panchitos hasta con la bateria del coche y la tele los he visto en la arena por la noche. Se quedaban alli a dormir en verano, ahora los echan, no los dejan acampar.



Obviamente con "la playa" vengo a referirme a todo lo casposo que lo rodea, que mayormente son paletos de secano que van una semana al año, el niño llorando, el cubo y la pala, las sombrillas, el bocata de tortilla... es el súmmum de lo rancio


----------



## damnit (28 Mar 2012)

Venga, añado un multi-combo de rancio

- los carapadres que van con vaqueros, camiseta por dentro del pantalón, zapatillas de correr y riñonera. Y si además asoman barriga, bonus!

Es sencillamente brutal. El conjunto es el paradigma del rancismo.


----------



## eolico (28 Mar 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Obviamente con "la playa" vengo a referirme a todo lo casposo que lo rodea, que mayormente son paletos de secano que van una semana al año, el niño llorando, el cubo y la pala, las sombrillas, el bocata de tortilla... es el súmmum de lo rancio



Ademas de estos subo la apuesta...

Los canis en la playa, a saber:

- extremadamente delgados y encanijados
- con arradio y casete a to meter
- con bañador marca-paquete
- con tanga, puntos extra si es de leopardo, y la repolla si a un lado lleva el paquete de marlboro y al otro un peine


----------



## Kozak (28 Mar 2012)

Wodans dijo:


> La camiseta por debajo del vaquero.
> 
> Azulejos de formas inquietantes en el baño y las paredes forradas con papel.
> 
> ...



Vive Dios que me he pegado tal pechada de reír al leer lo marcado en negrita que mis compañeros de trabajo se me han quedado mirando como alucinados.


----------



## damnit (28 Mar 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Ademas de estos subo la apuesta...
> 
> Los canis en la playa, a saber:
> 
> ...



dígame usted por dios que esto lo dice en base a conocimiento teórico y que una criatura así se encuentra ya extinguida :8:


----------



## Visillera (22 May 2012)

Cine de Barrio.


----------



## teutonico (22 May 2012)

La monarquía, huele a naftalina.


----------



## Kozak (22 May 2012)

teutonico dijo:


> La monarquía, huele a naftalina.



Al igual que el republicanismo español. En cualquier caso, no nos libramos...

Añado otra apoteosis de la ranciedumbre: los que se declaran "juancarlistas, pero no monárquicos". Es como el que se declara "hitleriano, pero no nazi".


----------



## La Zarza (22 May 2012)

Que me perdone el sector descapotable del foro, pero rancio es el hacer de mechón, cabellera:







Y totalmente fuera la calva de herradura clásica:


----------



## serafine7 (22 May 2012)

Las colecciones de pins de la virgen enmarcadas y colgadas en la pared:


----------



## Harold Alexander (22 May 2012)

Para rancio:


----------



## Andrespp (22 May 2012)

Bastantes dependencias públicas de índole básicamente administrativa, por ejemplo las delegaciones y subdelegaciones del gobierno central y autonómicas.....he visto cosas que vosotros no creeríais.

Y casi todo lo relativo a embajadas y cuerpo diplomático.


----------



## Irerod (22 May 2012)

Los banderines de las fiestas.








La mesa camilla del salón.





Lechuzas y buhos disecados .


----------



## Fatty (22 May 2012)

El Pronto, la Teleindiscreta, el TP, la Superpop


----------



## tocado (22 May 2012)

.........y tal


----------



## percutor (23 May 2012)

-las copas de champan planas 
- el champan semi-seco
- el champan delapierre 
- los cassettes con chistes de arévalo 
- el papel decorativo de empapelar paredes
- el radiocassette extraíble , para que no te lo robaran del coche . Aún recuerdo la imagen de la gente tomándose un cubata en el bar con el aiwa en el brazo 
- las mariconeras


http://89.202.162.61/fp/174/78/17478324_1.jpg

http://pictures.todocoleccion.net/tc/2009/06/10/13722474.jpg
http://comunidad.terra.es/photos/decorama/images/original/1.los-70.jpg.aspx


----------



## etsai (13 Jun 2012)

Las clasicas mantas de cuadros de toda la vida, con sus flecos, sus manchitas de origen desconocido, sus pelos de gato y sus quemaduras de cigarro.







Estoy tapado con una de ellas, y no la cambio por nada.


----------



## NoRTH (13 Jun 2012)




----------



## karolaina93 (13 Jun 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Las clasicas mantas de cuadros de toda la vida, con sus flecos, sus manchitas de origen desconocido, sus pelos de gato y sus quemaduras de cigarro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sin mi manta!
Yo tengo una de estas para el sofa
mohair. categoria. www.mantasezcaray.com
Y como no, madre zamorana, manta zamorana


----------



## mileuristico (13 Jun 2012)

Las fotos de la comunón o de la boda enmarcadas en la pared en el salón.
Cubrir la tele o el equipo de música con paños de ganchillo.
Las madres que se ponen las camisetas heavies del hijo
Las camisetas de Bob Marley fumando maría.
Las camisetas falsas simulando marcas del mercadillo. Por ej: MIKE


----------



## ramiro (14 Jun 2012)

Carbonilla dijo:


> No sé si ya lo han puesto...



Te has debido confundir de imagen, seguro..... eso no es rancio :S ....estan mu güenos.......y las gominolas también.....

A me suena a rancio el "yo a tu edad ya.....", mientras mentalmente vas repasando las cosas que tienes que hacer por la tarde.


----------



## visaman (14 Jun 2012)

ramiro dijo:


> Te has debido confundir de imagen, seguro..... eso no es rancio :S ....estan mu güenos.......y las gominolas también.....
> 
> A me suena a rancio el "yo a tu edad ya.....", mientras mentalmente vas repasando las cosas que tienes que hacer por la tarde.



dicees tu de mili cabezon pa mili la mia eso si que era mili


----------



## mileuristico (14 Jun 2012)

Tener enmarcada una foto del hijo legionario jurando bandera.


----------



## ramiro (14 Jun 2012)

Y esto?????????







Colgado de los pulgares hasta desfallecer. Reanimar y alfileres en las uñas.


P.D.: Me refiero al cuadro, no a la criatura


----------



## birdland (14 Jun 2012)

depilarse ( los hombres) 

presumir de cocinitas delante de las mujeres 

llevar al enano en una mochila por alante del pecho , como si estuvieses preñao 

comprar un prius 

criticar las entradas en boxes de la formula uno


----------



## Kozak (14 Jun 2012)

birdland dijo:


> depilarse ( los hombres)
> 
> presumir de cocinitas delante de las mujeres
> 
> ...



Amén, shurmano.

Lo veo y subo a comprarse un coche de gasoil porque gasta menos y pedirlo manual para sentir la conducción.


----------



## birdland (14 Jun 2012)

lo que me jode es la falta de criterio , lo que ahora ponemos como "rancio" es simplemente que no todo el mundo es capaz de seguir o adaptarse a lo que la mayoría dicen que es "guay" .... el puto perro en la bandeja del coche , y todios con el puto perro ...ahora toca sacarlo y poner la pegatina de una discoteca ....¿ alguien duda que los pantalones por la rodilla , le sacaran los colores a mas de uno en el futuro ??? pues eso , si alguien quiere imitar a chiquito , en lugar de un "flashmob" me parece de puta madre


----------



## etsai (14 Jun 2012)

Reino Unido, todo ello, huele a rancio


----------



## sisuka (14 Jun 2012)

Visilleras dijo:


> Expresiones horteras, desfasadas de los años 80 que no deben morir
> 
> Mensaje Magico Gonzalez el Jue Abr 08, 2010 6:55 pm
> Hagamos un esfuerzo para mantener estas expresiones que tanto se han utilizado décadas atrás (principalmente en esa tan "entrañable" de los ochentas).
> ...




pero si ésta es nuestra infancia!!!!! al menos la mía!!!


----------



## root (14 Jun 2012)

Siempre me ha parecido megarancio este coche en verde aceituna: lancia ypsilon






Las quemaduras en los teclados y WC de los bares causadas por cigarros 






Los fumadores de puros que se cruzan contigo mientras estás corriendo y te aberran el aire 


Las caras megamaquilladas y pintadas de mujeres mayores cuando ponen cara rancia al decirle algo muy normal...pero no para ellas


----------



## etsai (15 Jul 2012)

Las Bilbainadas y las Sevillanas.

¿Hay algo más rancio y limitado que cantar las bondades y parabienes de una ciudad, como si del centro del universo se tratara?


----------



## Kozak (15 Jul 2012)

etsai dijo:


> Las Bilbainadas y las Sevillanas.
> 
> ¿Hay algo más rancio y limitado que cantar las bondades y parabienes de una ciudad, como si del centro del universo se tratara?



No escuche Vd. nunca turbo folk yugoslavo, que es eso mismo, pero con limpiezas étnicas y ultras de frúmbol de por medio.


----------



## Nucelar (15 Jul 2012)

Los perritos de las bandejas trasera de los coches:







Bares con botellas de vino de Franco o cualquier otro personaje, hay una extraña variedad:







Un extraño merchandising quizás olvidado de un par de cerdos f..... había camisetas, llaveros... solo he encontrado este ejemplo.







Las timopulseras biomagnéticas de los 80, antecesor directo de las Power Balance.







Los sillones de skay, especialmente combinados con un verano cálido:


----------



## mileuristico (15 Jul 2012)

Las famosas barras americanas. Algún amigo la tenía en un rincón en el salón de la casa de sus padres:


----------



## teutonico (15 Jul 2012)

Los zapatos de rejilla, se siguen viendo.


----------



## mileuristico (15 Jul 2012)

Llamar caravana a los atascos de tráfico

Llamar romance a un rollo de verano

Llamar coche a los autobuses

Las novelas eróticas

Los informativos de canal sur


----------



## mileuristico (15 Jul 2012)

Llevar el llavero del coche por fuera del bolsillo


----------



## damnit (15 Jul 2012)

mileuristico dijo:


> Llevar el llavero del coche por fuera del bolsillo



oh my god, eso es un C-C-C-C-C-C-OMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Jul 2012)

"El beso", de Klimt, en la cabecera del dormitorio de la reciente parejita pepito-visillera:


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Jul 2012)

No sé si habéis puesto ya "el naranjito":


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Jul 2012)

El gol de señor:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-io74oOSZpA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Jul 2012)

Los pantalones de campana:







(Y los abrigos de pieles)


----------



## Pensativo (15 Jul 2012)

Parece mentira que no hayan salido:







También esto:






(Las caras de los pazguatos son intercambiables).












(En general).


----------



## Pensativo (15 Jul 2012)

Por cierto, HILAZO. Dénse todos por thankeados.


----------



## etsai (15 Jul 2012)

Pensativo dijo:


> Por cierto, HILAZO. Dénse todos por thankeados.



Gracias majo.
Por eso lo refloto de vez en cuando, siempre hay gente que no lo conoce y puede aportar cosas interesantes a este museo de los horrores.


----------



## Sealand (15 Jul 2012)

A ver una cosa, _biruji_ no es una expresión rancia como mola cantidubi y tal, es que es una de las palabras del idioma indoeuropeo que hablan los gitanos (romaní/caló):



> BIRUJI
> 
> Biruji (o Biruje) es una palabra que se emplea en el ámbito coloquial para aludir al viento frío.
> 
> ...



Literateando Reivindicacin de las palabras

Además de con cosas como el flamenco, las peleas de gallos, vender romero, robar cobre y tener muchos churumbeles los gitanos han dejado una impronta lingüistica en nuestro idioma, junto con biruji hay un montón de palabras que vienen del romaní (y que algunos no dudarían en incluir en la lista de lo rancio) por eso muchas veces si escuchais música balcánica de repente oireis palabras que os suenan y se os quedará una cara de :: Por ejemplo:

butrón / butron (abismo)

chalado / chalar (enloquecer enamorarse)

chaval / chabale (niño, chico, muchacho, zagal, xiquet, noi, mutil 8: )

chingar / čingarár (pelear)

chungo / chunga (feo)

churumbel / churumbele (hijos)

gachó / gaché (chulo)

jiñar / jiñar (cagar)

pinrel /pinré (pié)

Anexoalabras del español culto y coloquial provenientes del caló - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Antes circulaba por ahí un listado de palabras originarias del caló de más de 5 folios, si doy con el os lo pondré.

P.d.: No he podido zanquear a todos los que contestaron la pregunta de las bandas que arrastraban los coches porque los vi demasiado tarde, no obstante dense todos por agradecidos  De crío me tuvieron engañado una pila de años diciendo que era para que los pasajeros no se mareasen :XX:


----------



## Pensativo (15 Jul 2012)




----------



## FoSz2 (15 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> A ver una cosa, _biruji_ no es una expresión rancia como mola cantidubi y tal, es que es una de las palabras del idioma indoeuropeo que hablan los gitanos (romaní/caló):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keli? (o queli?)


----------



## Nucelar (15 Jul 2012)

Dos clásicos de las ferias


Muñeca chochona:








Perrito piloto:


----------



## Sealand (15 Jul 2012)

Muñecas con vestidos estilo Lo que el viento se llevó hechos con papel higiénico:













Muñecas PARA guardar rollos de papel higiénico ::


----------



## etsai (15 Jul 2012)

Nucelar dijo:


> Dos clásicos de las ferias
> 
> 
> Muñeca chochona:
> ...



Jajaja!! Que buena!!
Tuve 2 muñecos clavaditos a estos.


----------



## mileuristico (15 Jul 2012)

Las figuritas que se ponen en el salón de recuerdos de viajes:


----------



## Pensativo (15 Jul 2012)

mileuristico dijo:


> Las figuritas que se ponen en el salón de recuerdos de viajes:



Esos son muy útiles para practicar el tiro al pichón.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Jul 2012)

¿Bilbainadas igual que el flamenquito rico? ¿Pero que es esta mierda? Haber, las bilbainadas se entonan con gente que sabe cantar no como el flamenco que los gritan gitanos con dolor testicular.

No has estado tu mucho de jarana para despreciar estos canticos.


----------



## Wolfgang Amadeus (17 Jul 2012)

EL otro dia me acorde de este hilo.


Hay algo que no puedo soportar y me parece de los mas cutre y rancio posible.

Los que van con chanclas de dedo de las baratas (havaianas y similares) con pantalones vaqueros largos.

Me parece de un mal gusto y una cutrez imperdonable. Ademas de una subnormalidad profunda ya que si es verano como para ir en chanclas que cojones haces poniendote unos vaqueros largos, y viceversa.


----------



## etsai (17 Jul 2012)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Bilbainadas igual que el flamenquito rico? ¿Pero que es esta mierda? Haber, las bilbainadas se entonan con gente que sabe cantar no como el flamenco que los gritan gitanos con dolor testicular.
> 
> No has estado tu mucho de jarana para despreciar estos canticos.



Jajaja lo siento, no las soporto. Aunque respeto tu opinión


----------



## mileuristico (25 Jul 2012)

Como vengo de un taller de pasar la revisión al coche, se me ha venido a la mente los pomos de las palancas de cambio con motivos marinos:


----------



## charlshtz (25 Jul 2012)

Las camisetas de Coco Loco ::


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Muñecas con vestidos estilo Lo que el viento se llevó hechos con papel higiénico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De esas tengo varias en la casa del pueblo¡¡¡¡::


----------



## LazaroLeire (25 Jul 2012)

*Llevar gafas de sol en el metro*







<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Izfr5JJKSOU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


*El Gin Tonic con pepino*








*Los tios con chanclas*


----------



## Manufacturer (24 Feb 2013)

Retrospecter


----------



## Euler (24 Feb 2013)

ramiro dijo:


> Sólo me queda una, asina que os la pasáis una semana cada una:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder...se un animal acuático para acabar así. Qué tristeza


----------



## Iñigo (24 Feb 2013)

Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> haber estao en nueva york y comprarte una camiseta de "i love ny" y que encima la luzcas con orgullo, como si a los demas nos importa donde estuvistes ::





Hosti, hosti, hostia.

Las camisetas aquellas blancas con letras rojas de MANGO BARCELONA, MANGO VALENCIA, MANGO TREBUJENA.





Y para que se note que estás rodado y que tienes mundo encima nada es comparable a esto.


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2013)

cómo me gusta este hilo joder :XX:


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Feb 2013)

La foto de la comunión o de la mili en el salón de casa...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (24 Feb 2013)

La misa de 12.

Hoy la edad de la concurrencia que salía debía de estar entre los 70 y la muerte


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Feb 2013)

La Contessa


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Feb 2013)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La Contessa



Bien buena que estaba la comtessa, no se si se sigue comercializando.


----------



## etsai (7 Mar 2013)

piopio dijo:


> Bien buena que estaba la comtessa, no se si se sigue comercializando.



Si que se comercializa, ahora se llama Viennetta. Aunque cada marca tiene su imitación, las hay hasta de marca blanca.

Cada verano me meto unas cuantas entre pecho y espalda.


----------



## etsai (7 Mar 2013)

Y seguimos para bingo...

El boligrafo multicolor






El megaestuche para el cole, ideal para regalarselo a tu sobri en la comunión.






El calendario de la carnicería de la esquina, con una única imagen que acabaremos aborreciendo. Generalmente de algun santo o alguna virgen.






Esta agenda telefónica


----------



## Roborovski (7 Mar 2013)

etsai dijo:


> Y seguimos para bingo...
> 
> El boligrafo multicolor
> 
> ...



EL BUENO ES ESTE, SE SIGUE HACIENDO Y YO TODAVÍA COMPRO ALGUNO.


----------



## Roborovski (7 Mar 2013)

ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Pensativo (7 Mar 2013)

LazaroLeire dijo:


> *Llevar gafas de sol*



Tal cual......


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Dic 2016)

Pensativo dijo:


> Tal cual......



Arriba el hilo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Dic 2016)

El mayor especialista mundial en ranciedad española es Pedro Vera: PedroVeraOyP


----------



## fuckencia (22 Dic 2016)

-lo de cortar la corbata y subastar la liga en las bodas.
-la orla de tu hijo en el salón si es carrera de tres años , o en el recibidor si es de de 5 (para que lo pueda ver hasta el repartidor de Seur)
-ir a la playa con una logístivca más propia de una camping que de una tarde de merienda
(sombrilla, cortavientos , nevera , mesa , sillas , hamaca ...mil putas cosa esparcidas !!)
-querer llegar con el coche hasta el último rincón de la Tierra , aunque sean los Picos de Europa , para no caminar 
-estar todo el rato diciendo. en mis tiempos x era mejor .
-"VESTIRSE " de chándal.


----------



## pentax821 (22 Dic 2016)

- Tatuarse la piel.
- Tener perros en pisos y sacarlos para que caguen en la calle.
- Ver los telediarios.
- Comprar lotería.


----------



## Captain Julius (22 Dic 2016)

Pa rancios Los Police y su message in the badel


----------



## etsai (22 Dic 2016)

"¡Hoy es el día de la salud!"

"Ha sido un premio muy repartido"

"Ha sido un gordo muy madrugador"


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2016)

Y los refranes que?
"Arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos"
Es que quedan arrieros?
"No tengo un real"
Existen?.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Dic 2016)

Las máquinas expendedoras de pistachos







El cenicero de Cinzano








La colección de conchas en la vitrina del salón, especialmente en zonas de secano


----------



## Vomita (24 Dic 2016)

Conservar los de Juan pardo


----------



## Luizmi (24 Dic 2016)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Abr 2017)

arriba con este hilo


----------



## Renato (21 Abr 2017)

Comper pipas en los parques o en los bares y tirar las cáscaras al suelo.


----------



## Barspin (21 Abr 2017)

aporrear las teclas de la tragaperras.


----------



## Mary Celeste (10 May 2017)

etsai dijo:


> Llamar 'parte' al telediario



Ésa es buena, p ero por otra parte, eso viene de la Guerra Civil y nadie de menos de 80 años lo llama así, así que ya no es rancio.


----------



## etsai (26 May 2017)

*El Mueble Bar*







Más info, aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/903916-mueble-bar-sel-salon-de-surgio-moda-tienes-no-os-parece-rancio-ya.html


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 May 2019)

Subiendo hilo mítico


----------



## Polirisitas (14 May 2019)

-Llamar "el hilo de lo rancio" a un hailo la mar de PACO.


----------



## Adriano_ (14 May 2019)

Decir "tarari que te vi" "dimes y diretes" "no te lo digo mas veces".

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Delco (14 May 2019)

El protector de goma de los mandos a distancia.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 May 2019)

Este hilo debería renombrarse a "El hilo de lo PACO".


----------



## LeeMarvin (14 May 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Y llamarle 'jefe'



Y llamarle maestro o artista


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 May 2019)

Mayormente. 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (14 May 2019)

A mi me chirría especialmente el tema de las vallas de los jardines cubiertas con los verde, marrón o incluso con una especie de textura que parecen adornos navideños y pretende imitar algo natural. Ni que decir tiene que el cenit de este despropósito se alcanzan con las vallas as construidas a base de somieres viejos.


----------



## LeeMarvin (14 May 2019)

Cuatro Cuerdas dijo:


> las camisetas desteñidas con lejia



Este año están de moda otra vez


----------



## damnit (15 May 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Y llamarle maestro o artista



o "socio"


----------



## damnit (15 May 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> A mi me chirría especialmente el tema de las vallas de los jardines cubiertas con los verde, marrón o incluso con una especie de textura que parecen adornos navideños y pretende imitar algo natural. Ni que decir tiene que el cenit de este despropósito se alcanzan con las vayas *construidas a base de somieres viejos.*



Eso no es rancio, eso es de poblado chabolista gitano ::


----------



## Autómata (15 May 2019)

Las BODAS , con todo el pack: la iglesia, el banquete, el vestido de la novia, el coche nupcial, tirar arroz a los novios, el fotógrafo, incluidas todas las moderneces que hay ahora.... 
Me parece todo un TEATRO rancio.


----------



## wintermute81 (15 May 2019)

Los liberados sindicales.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Sep 2019)

Churros rellenos de crema o chocolate

Chocolate Elgorriaga







Estantería con enciclopedia o colección de "Clásicos Universales"








La tapa de frutos secos de los bares


----------



## Polirisitas (14 Sep 2019)

En este año floril este jailo debería titularse

"Digamos cosas de PACOS"

nutricme

talwc


----------



## May Jailer (14 Sep 2019)

Fetuccini dijo:


> No lo he visto y no conozco si existe el "fenómeno" fuera de Galicia, pero las putas verbenas con orquesta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Upear este hilo es lo que tiene, que citas mensajes super antiguos. 
Pero lo hago porque las orquestas que van por las ferias de los pueblos se merecen un hilo propio. De lo realmente rancias que son me fascinan completamente. Un hilo de orquestas de ferias y fiestas patronales por favor.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Sep 2019)

Fetuccini dijo:


> No lo he visto y no conozco si existe el "fenómeno" fuera de Galicia, pero las putas verbenas con orquesta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Existir existen, pero en zonas como el occidente asturiano o el Bierzo leonés, vamos, sitios culturalmente parecidos a Galicia


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Sep 2019)

El cuadro tridimensional de Anton Pieck.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Sep 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Existir existen, pero en zonas como el occidente asturiano o el Bierzo leonés, vamos, sitios culturalmente parecidos a Galicia



Yo creo que existen en toda Asturias, a lo mejor es que hay más en el occidente. Yo la verdad es que pensaba que este era un fenómeno que se daba en toda España.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (15 Sep 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Existir existen, pero en zonas como el occidente asturiano o el Bierzo leonés, vamos, sitios culturalmente parecidos a Galicia



En el resto de León también se ven, no solo en el Bierzo.


----------



## etsai (16 Dic 2019)

Rancio ya se ha convertido en una palabra Paco, y viceversa.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Dic 2019)

Joder, este hilo fue una avanzadilla en el estudio de la idiosincrasia paquil de España.


----------



## antonio estrada (16 Dic 2019)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo creo que existen en toda Asturias, a lo mejor es que hay más en el occidente. Yo la verdad es que pensaba que este era un fenómeno que se daba en toda España.



Es en toda España. Cuanto más pequeño y pobre es el pueblo, más bizarra es la orquesta.


----------



## Clarx (16 Dic 2019)

Esterházy Grof Páletics dijo:


> Joder, este hilo fue una avanzadilla en el estudio de la idiosincrasia paquil de España.



Pues ya verás cuando entiendas que es un concepto casi tan antiguo como el viento, ridículo inútil majadero.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (17 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> A mi me chirría especialmente el tema de las vallas de los jardines cubiertas con los verde, marrón o incluso con una especie de textura que parecen adornos navideños y pretende imitar algo natural. *Ni que decir tiene que el cenit de este despropósito se alcanzan con las vallas as construidas a base de somieres viejos.*



En Ávila es de lejos el lugar en el que más he visto usar los somieres como vallas en los terrenos por los que pastan las vacas.
Creo que los somieres viejos de media España acaban en esa provincia.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (9 Jun 2020)

El hilo de lo Paco


----------



## McFerson (23 Jul 2020)

Los puros en las bodas y las charos/mesacamilleras con imperdibles. Pacos fumando y tragando humo puril alimento de sus infinitos tumores


----------



## n_flamel (7 Sep 2020)

Otra cosa que ha venido a extinguir COVID, como la gripe.


----------



## Christine Lagarde (30 Oct 2020)




----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (14 Nov 2020)

Iba a hablar sobre los calvos que se dejan crecer el pelo de los laterales y, despues de gastar varios litros de laca, consiguen hacerse una especie de peinado que intenta tapar lo que es evidente, pero ya otro conforero se me ha adelantado comentando este fenomeno. Hace años cree un grupo en Facebook sobre este tema y llego a tener mas de 200 seguidores
En fin, para mi hay dos momentos super rancios a lo largo del año:
- El verano: todo lo que rodea al verano es rancio, desde las canciones hasta la vestimenta de la gente. No soporto los tios con bermudas de colores ni las tias gordacas en camisetas de tirantes con los colgajos de carne asomando, ademas de rancio es hortera a mas no poder
- La navidad: es la fiesta rancia por excelencia


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (14 Nov 2020)

Las parejas que se llaman entre ellos "papi" y "mami"
Y si encima tienen un perro y le llaman "nuestro bebé", entonces es que ya han sobrepasado todos los limites de lo rancio para llegar a otra dimension mas metafisica


----------



## Chortina de Humo (14 Nov 2020)

No hay nada mas rancio que un hule de piso colmena, es la ranciez en todo su esplendor...es un olor caracteristico entre aceite pocho y tomate frito casero/pisto...esnifar un hule...eso es poesia paquil...un concierto para tu pituitaria


----------



## damnit (15 Nov 2020)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Las parejas que se llaman entre ellos "papi" y "mami"
> Y si encima tienen un perro y le llaman "nuestro bebé", entonces es que ya han sobrepasado todos los limites de lo rancio para llegar a otra dimension mas metafisica



los que llaman a sus mascostas "mi bebé" no son rancios. Esos pasan a estar en el espectro de subnormales profundos.


----------



## Irerod (15 Mar 2021)

Los colgantes de corazones. Cada uno llevaba el de su pareja ‍♀


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (15 Mar 2021)

Las frases de Paulo Coelho


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (27 Jun 2021)

Subiendo en paquicidad, plato duralex con vaso a juego, con agua y aceite para colocar una mariposa encendida en él:

Ver archivo adjunto 697045​
... para ponerla encendida delante de un santo o ídolo particular, objeto de devoción y adoración.

Las mariposas se venden así:

Ver archivo adjunto 697044​

Se escoge un un vaso, se llena con agua hasta los dos tercios, se le echa algo de aceite (no mucho que es caro) y se ponen las mariposas a flotar, luego se encienden:

Ver archivo adjunto 697047​
Anda que no me llevé broncas de mi abuela cuando le _soplaba las velas_.


----------



## TexNolan (8 Abr 2022)

Ver a putos viejos langostas en los buffets libres en Benidorm o cualquier ciudad costera comer hasta reventar mientras se ríen escandalosamente


----------



## vagodesigner (8 Abr 2022)

Gorro de fiesta
Tatuaje infinito/brújula 
Gorra plana 
Zapatillas de basket para salir 
Capuchas con borrego por dentro 
Pañuelo palestino


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Jul 2022)

Leer un domingo el Marca tomándose un Vermuth tras salir de Misa


----------

